# Farfalle, gambe che tremano, battito accelerato ... e fidanzato accanto ...



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2014)

Ciao a tutti,
Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati? 
Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


----------



## Apollonia (14 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


Se è veramente finita... farfalle perché d'estate ci sono delle bellissime farfalle in giro, gambe che tremano perché c'è afa e viene da svenire, battito accelerato per la pressione bassa, e  fidanzato accanto per ricordarci che ... Chi non mi ama non mi merita!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


Secondo me ci sono tante variabili!
Può essere normale, così come può avere significati infausti...
Loro si conoscono? Il tuo attuale è a conoscenza della storia pregressa? Ti è mai capitato di incotrarlo sola? E l'effetto è lo stesso? Perchè è finita? Come? Quando? Da quanto stai con l'attuale?

Troppe cose da valutare secondo me...ma io mi faccio anche un sacco di seghe mentali e ho sempre mille pensieri che mi girano in testa!


----------



## tullio (14 Giugno 2014)

Ho avuto due sole ex importanti. La prima, dopo che mi aveva lasciato, è rimasta a lungo nel mio cuore e, quando la incontravo, anche a distanza di anni, mi faceva capitare quel che dice il titolo, anche se ero, e mi trovavo benissimo, con un'altra. Poi mi è passata e, ritrovando quell'ex, non potevo che domandarmi come avevo preso una sbandata per una persona tanto scialba. La seconda ex, ora sfiorita per l'età, è ai miei occhi sempre meravigliosa: non provo quel che è nel titolo ma le voglio comunque bene.
Da quete limitate esperienze mi viene da pensare: se provi quelle cose allora non è solo ricordo.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


Quello che c'è dietro le sensazioni lo puoi capire solo tu.
Ad ogni modo io sono convinto di una cosa. Come disse un certo Venditti "Certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi...e poi ritornano".

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me ci sono tante variabili!
> Può essere normale, così come può avere significati infausti...
> Loro si conoscono? Il tuo attuale è a conoscenza della storia pregressa? Ti è mai capitato di incotrarlo sola? E l'effetto è lo stesso? Perchè è finita? Come? Quando? Da quanto stai con l'attuale?
> 
> Troppe cose da valutare secondo me...ma io mi faccio anche un sacco di seghe mentali e ho sempre mille pensieri che mi girano in testa!


Mi ha lasciata lui xk sbagliavo e l'ho esasperato. Infatti da parte sua è stata una scelta sofferta. 

Sn passati due anni. .. lui ora nonostante le esperienze avute m vuole solo me... io però credevo che mi voleva solo portare a letto ed ho chiuso. ..però mentre prima che mi sentisse a febbraio su fb era pieno di ragazzze...ora nonostante gli avevo chiuso ogni speranza non ha nessuna proprio più e questo mi ha stranita... 

lui conosce di vista il mio ragazzo e il mese scorso durante una festa il mio ex mi è venuto a salutare davanti al mio ragazzo... 


ora purtroppo sn fuori e nn riesco a scrivere di più. ..ah mi sn lasciata da 2 anni e mezzo e cn lui sn stata per 2 anni e mezzo... poi cn il mio ragazzo sto da 1 anno e mezzo...nn so spiegare molto. ...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che c'è dietro le sensazioni lo puoi capire solo tu.
> Ad ogni modo io sono convinto di una cosa. Come disse un certo Venditti "Certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi...e poi ritornano".
> 
> Buscopann


Antonello ha ragione.
Però è da vedere se sia giusto seguire ciò che emoziona o ciò che funziona.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Gli ex sono una brutta razza da cui stare alla larga


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Gli ex sono una brutta razza da cui stare alla larga


Sante parole!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che c'è dietro le sensazioni lo puoi capire solo tu.
> Ad ogni modo io sono convinto di una cosa. Come disse un certo Venditti "Certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi...e poi ritornano".
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


Secondo me era un attacco di colite.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


In amore non c'è niente di "normale". Hai sbagliato domanda.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2014)

dal titolo credevo che fosse un nuovo 3d di Spider, partita di tennis, seconda puntata


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


Secondo me succede
se l'ex ci ha lasciati

o se ci ha fatto soffrire

O se noi dentro di noi
non l'abbiamo cassato del tutto.

Sai oggi una dolcissima dottoressa con gli occhi di cerbiatto
e la manina delicatissima mi diceva

Vede maestro 
io devo essere sicura al cento per cento
di aver pulito bene il canale e che non ci siano possibilità per i batteri di rifarsi in sacche

Quando sono sicura
chiudiamo per sempre il suo dentin...


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciata lui xk sbagliavo e l'ho esasperato. Infatti da parte sua è stata una scelta sofferta.
> 
> Sn passati due anni. .. lui ora nonostante le esperienze avute m vuole solo me... io però credevo che mi voleva solo portare a letto ed ho chiuso. ..però mentre prima che mi sentisse a febbraio su fb era pieno di ragazzze...ora nonostante gli avevo chiuso ogni speranza non ha nessuna proprio più e questo mi ha stranita...
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre pensato che ci saranno persone che fanno sempre un certo effetto, magari non sempre così forte...
Io ho notato che se vedo il mio "ex" quando ci mettiamo d'accordo non ho assolutamente nessuna emozione del genere...se per caso me lo trovo quando meno me lo aspetto, magari quando torno a casa trafelata dopo la spesa allora sì, mi fa uno strano effetto...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che ci saranno persone che fanno sempre un certo effetto, magari non sempre così forte...
> Io ho notato che se vedo il mio "ex" quando ci mettiamo d'accordo non ho assolutamente nessuna emozione del genere...se per caso me lo trovo quando meno me lo aspetto, magari quando torno a casa trafelata dopo la spesa allora sì, mi fa uno strano effetto...


A me lo fa invece anche se solo decido di chiamarlo, o se ci si mette d'accordo... se so, come è successo, che ci si vede, involontariamente mi spunta un sorriso e una faccia da ebete... :singleeye: 

Non lo so... cioè se immagino l'amore... immagino lui... però tra le emozioni e ciò che "funziona", è dura... non vorrei ritrovarmi con un pugno di mosche...


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A me lo fa invece anche se solo decido di chiamarlo, o se ci si mette d'accordo... se so, come è successo, che ci si vede, involontariamente mi spunta un sorriso e una faccia da ebete... :singleeye:
> 
> Non lo so... cioè *se immagino l'amore... immagino lui... *però tra le emozioni e ciò che "funziona", è dura... non vorrei ritrovarmi con un pugno di mosche...


Ok, questa è una cosa molto molto bella, ma sei fidanzata con un altro giusto?
E con lui cosa immagini?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, questa è una cosa molto molto bella, ma sei fidanzata con un altro giusto?
> E con lui cosa immagini?


difficile dirlo ora... diciamo che sono in quella fase in cui vedo i difetti, e certe cose di lui non mi piacciono, e sto prendendo le distanze... anche se lui torna sempre alla carica, e quando penso di chiuderla, fa qualcosa che mi fa cambiare idea.. magari prima, però, mi fa incavolare come una iena! 

Ora sono più concentrata su me stessa, perchè appunto alla fine importa stare bene prima di tutto se stessi... ho capito che gli altri non si fanno problemi a calpestarti... quindi se ora posso mi prendo ciò che voglio.. 

però questo post è influenzato dalla rabbia... e nei momenti di entusiasmo o rabbia è meglio non prendere decisioni!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> difficile dirlo ora... diciamo che sono in quella fase in cui vedo i difetti, e certe cose di lui non mi piacciono, e sto prendendo le distanze... anche se lui torna sempre alla carica, e quando penso di chiuderla, fa qualcosa che mi fa cambiare idea.. magari prima, però, mi fa incavolare come una iena!
> 
> Ora sono più concentrata su me stessa, perchè appunto alla fine importa stare bene prima di tutto se stessi... ho capito che gli altri non si fanno problemi a calpestarti... quindi se ora posso mi prendo ciò che voglio..
> 
> però questo post è influenzato dalla rabbia... e nei momenti di entusiasmo o rabbia è meglio non prendere decisioni!


I difetti li abbiamo tutti...anche se agli inizi non li vediamo ci sono, prima o poi si cominciano a notare...o forse prima o poi cominciano a infastidire...

A meno che non succedano cose eclatanti le decisioni si prendono a mente fredda...

Calcola però che se con l'ex è finita ci sono dei motivi...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I difetti li abbiamo tutti...anche se agli inizi non li vediamo ci sono, prima o poi si cominciano a notare...o forse prima o poi cominciano a infastidire...
> 
> A meno che non succedano cose eclatanti le decisioni si prendono a mente fredda...
> 
> *Calcola però che se con l'ex è finita ci sono dei motivi...*


Appunto, però grazie alla storia attuale ho capito che tanti sbagli sono partiti da parte mia, diciamo un 70% colpa mia, e un 30%suo... non lo so... sono combattuta su una decisione... più che altro in questo periodo non penso a "come sarà", ma a come sto bene ora... magari sbaglio.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto, però grazie alla storia attuale ho capito che tanti sbagli sono partiti da parte mia, diciamo un 70% colpa mia, e un 30%suo... non lo so... sono combattuta su una decisione... più che altro in questo periodo non penso a "come sarà", ma a come sto bene ora... magari sbaglio.


Per quanto sia giusto mettersi a pensare a un futuro e una progettualità io ho sempre ragionato sull'oggi...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto sia giusto mettersi a pensare a un futuro e una progettualità io ho sempre ragionato sull'oggi...


Infatti, ho notato che sono una che prima di muovere un passo calcolava pro, contro, e altre fatalità... Ora mi baso su ora e subito! Le paure limitano, e imprigionano... ora io voglio viverle il momento! Poi ci penserò  Grazie a questo inizio università


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Infatti, ho notato che sono una che prima di muovere un passo calcolava pro, contro, e altre fatalità... Ora mi baso su ora e subito! Le paure limitano, e imprigionano... ora io voglio viverle il momento! Poi ci penserò  Grazie a questo inizio università


A cosa ti iscrivi?!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A cosa ti iscrivi?!


Economia e Commercio, però gli esami liberi li indirizzo verso materie giuridiche!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh... cara Scared.
> Purtroppo l'unico modo per capire se lo vuoi davvero o magari lo idealizzi perché la tua storia attuale non va, è frequentarlo. Non come amico.
> 
> Hai 20 anni. Non puoi ragionare solo con la testa, ora. È giusto lasciarsi andare alle emozioni, alla tua età.


ehm ehm ehm dai... non mi lanciare... già mi ha chiesto se ci sono dopo la partita ci si vede (non perchè lui la vuole vedere, perchè veniva subito ((Lui che salta i mondiali per me? )) però i suoi amici con cui era non lo accompagnavano alla sua macchina... ). Non voglio rimanere con ma o con se...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Indipendentemente da quello che ti verrà detto, le pulsioni che senti non mi sembra si possano frenare più di tanto...
> 
> Non è detto che sia un male.
> 
> ...


Sai una persona "speciale" dal nulla mi ha detto, tu in questa storia non ti trovi bene...

Poi i litigi, poi ultimamente ho sognato il mio ex, e la mattina l'amaro in bocca per non averlo lì... sai quei sogni bastardi...

Poi una di queste mattine il mio ex mi ha scritto, senza che sapesse nulla, che anche lui mi ha sognata... 

In più le cose che, nella storia nonostante voglio dargli una chance, non vanno...

Boh visti una serie di presupposti ora questi impulsi voglio anche sentirli, si è smosso qualcosa che non capisco!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;JRWox-i6aAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRWox-i6aAk&feature=kp[/video]

Ascoltavo questa canzone da un pò di giorni... oggi ho aperto l'armadio... e c'era la foto di lui... blue jeans e maglietta bianca...(canotta bianca che evidenzia le braccia perfette decorate dai suoi tatuaggi, e dal nostro tatuaggio, simbolo del nostro amore...) la canzone descrive proprio quello che lui mi provoca... mamma mia... Ora prende così... tornano le farfalle, trema tutto... e lo vorrei qui... ma... ma... 

Magari è solo colite


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


il corpo ha la sua memoria, secondo me. a volte non è il caso di darle eccessiva importanza


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> il corpo ha la sua memoria, secondo me. a volte non è il caso di darle eccessiva importanza


E' una riflessione estremente profonda. 
:up:


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


C'è altro e credo che non dipenda tutto solo dall'ex.


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Economia e Commercio, però gli esami liberi li indirizzo verso materie giuridiche!


Gesù d'Amore Acceso.

erano meglio le serie ipergeometriche confluenti


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Sei*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


Sei pronta?La mia risposta non ti piacerà.Quando è successo sono andato in crisi,sono stato un pomeriggio intero a guardare i treni che passavano,cercavo un risposta,quella più conveniente per me,storia di 4 anni con matrimonio in programma,poi dopo 8 mesi è arrivata la risposta.Ho tradito la mia lei con una ed ho mandato tutto all'aria....


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso.
> 
> erano meglio le serie ipergeometriche confluenti


:rotflerchèèèè ?

Ho parlato con il mio ragazzo... ci siamo detti tutto, e finalmente abbiamo parlato in maniera "nuda", eravamo l'uno di fronte all'altra con le nostre paure e i nostri pensieri... sento le cose cambiare... sento non dare importanza a quello che sentivo... sento tutto diverso... 

Studiare mi aiuta sinceramente... ragiono di più su ciò che voglio, in maniera più chiara... e l'ex non ha tutto sto alone mistico dove lo avevo avvolto... è ex. Punto. 

Ora ho tanto tra le mani, meglio combattere per ciò che vale e guardare avanti che voltarsi... 

L'errore è stato tutto lì... spesso le paure ti bloccano e invece di allontanare dividono... ora abbiamo abbassato le nostre mura difensive e parlato di ciò che siamo realmente... quello che vedo è una persona che mi piace molto, ma molto più di prima... era questo che volevo sapere, ma a volte la paura chiude e non permette all'altro di conoscersi per chi si è davvero! :smile:



oscuro ha detto:


> Sei pronta?La mia risposta non ti piacerà.Quando è successo sono andato in crisi,sono stato un pomeriggio intero a guardare i treni che passavano,cercavo un risposta,quella più conveniente per me,storia di 4 anni con matrimonio in programma,poi dopo 8 mesi è arrivata la risposta.Ho tradito la mia lei con una ed ho mandato tutto all'aria....


e invece ti sbagli, mi piace molto... voglio vedere le cose in faccia per ciò che è! 
Non me la voglio raccontare, nè da una parte (vedi ragazzo), nè dall'altra (vedi ex).

Solo che spesso io e il mio ragazzo invece di comunicare, ci siamo fatti la guerra... ora non so perchè, forse perchè inizio a stare bene con me stessa, ho deposto le armi, e parlando, ma un dialogo profondo, sto capendo molte più cose... e capisco anche le mie confusioni... diciamo è un nuovo inizio.  Grazie per il tuo contributo!



JON ha detto:


> C'è altro e *credo che non dipenda tutto solo dall'ex.*


bingo

Ho chiuso definitivamente con il mio ex. Mi ha chiamata, si aspettava qualcosa... gli ho detto che sono stufa di guardare indietro, ma voglio solo guardarmi avanti! 

Non mi dispiace, non sono più nell'ottica di rimpiangere il passato, ma di gioire per ciò che mi aspetta.  

Pensate sia sbagliato?

---- 

L'ha presa davvero malissimo... mi ha detto ora se lo incontro di non guardarlo nemmeno. Addio... scritto bello grande... 

Vabbè in una maniera o nell'altra era meglio chiudere... non capisco tutto questo.. :sonar: prima quando ci si sentiva saltuariamente sembrava tanto misurato e bilanciato.. invece si evince dalla sua reazione che gli importava più di quello che voleva far capire... 

Ad ogni modo I don't care...


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho chiuso definitivamente con il mio ex. Mi ha chiamata, si aspettava qualcosa... gli ho detto che sono stufa di guardare indietro, ma voglio solo guardarmi avanti!   Non mi dispiace, non sono più nell'ottica di rimpiangere il passato, ma di gioire per ciò che mi aspetta.    Pensate sia sbagliato?


  no va bene.   ora però cambia facoltà ti prego,chè di economisti keynesiani ne abbiamo fin troppi e nelle università italiane si studia solo quel delinquente


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no va bene.   ora però cambia facoltà ti prego,chè di economisti keynesiani ne abbiamo fin troppi e nelle università italiane si studia solo quel delinquente


uffa ma con te non ne azzecco una :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ah no che ho chiuso, va bene :mrgreen: 

Grazie mister


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> uffa ma con te non ne azzecco una :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ah no che ho chiuso, va bene :mrgreen:
> 
> Grazie mister


prego 

che esami di ambito giuridico vorresti mettere in piano di studi


----------



## Eretteo (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


Proponi una cosa a tre ad entrambi,potrebbe stupirti la loro risposta.


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotflerchèèèè ?
> 
> Ho parlato con il mio ragazzo... ci siamo detti tutto, e finalmente abbiamo parlato in maniera "nuda", eravamo l'uno di fronte all'altra con le nostre paure e i nostri pensieri... sento le cose cambiare... sento non dare importanza a quello che sentivo... sento tutto diverso...
> 
> ...


Sai, a distanza di anni però ho capito una cosa che mi è sempre sfuggita.....Le persone cambiano,cresciamo e quasi mai nella stessa direzione.La persona che amavi a 20 anni non è più la stessa persona a 30anni,bisogna accettare che il tempo cambia le cose.E allora diventa tutto più semplice.Puoi restare legato ad i sentimenti per un fantasma ed imparare a conviverci,perchè ormai di fantasma si tratta,quella persona non c'è più.


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai, a distanza di anni però ho capito una cosa che mi è sempre sfuggita.....Le persone cambiano,cresciamo e quasi mai nella stessa direzione.La persona che amavi a 20 anni non è più la stessa persona a 30anni,bisogna accettare che il tempo cambia le cose.E allora diventa tutto più semplice.Puoi restare legato ad i sentimenti per un fantasma ed imparare a conviverci,perchè ormai di fantasma si tratta,quella persona non c'è più.


:fischio:Guardi fuori dai vetri, la strada corre 
ricordi dimenticati siedono lì accanto a te :fischio:


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


quando ti ha salutata ti ha contagiato il raffreddore :smile:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

le farfalle danno sempre una certa sensazione di piacere, :mrgreen: quando sono nella pancia poi...... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> :fischio:Guardi fuori dai vetri, la strada corre
> ricordi dimenticati siedono lì accanto a te :fischio:


Adesso mi chiedo se sono ricordi dimenticati...o nostalgia di anni e momenti passati.


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai, a distanza di anni però ho capito una cosa che mi è sempre sfuggita.....Le persone cambiano,cresciamo e quasi mai nella stessa direzione.La persona che amavi a 20 anni non è più la stessa persona a 30anni,bisogna accettare che il tempo cambia le cose.E allora diventa tutto più semplice.Puoi restare legato ad i sentimenti per un fantasma ed imparare a conviverci,perchè ormai di fantasma si tratta,quella persona non c'è più.


la cosa è vicendevole, comunque, lo è per noi ma lo è anche per lei


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> la cosa è vicendevole, comunque, lo è per noi ma lo è anche per lei


Certo,caro gas la vita non aspetta nessuno.....quanto vorrei non capire un cazzo.


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi chiedo se sono ricordi dimenticati...o nostalgia di anni e momenti passati.


Sono entrambi


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> la cosa è vicendevole, comunque, lo è per noi ma lo è anche per lei


O per lo meno, in cuor nostro, lo si spera?


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,caro gas la vita non aspetta nessuno.....quanto vorrei non capire un cazzo.


Essù ... mo mi si perplime pure oscuro?


----------



## Hellseven (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vedere un ex e provare ciò che è scritto nel titolo.... è normale per il ricordo. .. o forse... c'è altro, essendo impegnati?
> Scappo...ma aspetto il vostro punto di vista... un bacio


No, secondo me non è normale. Di solito se vedo una ex al massimo provo rimpianto per quando ero giovane, per i bei momenti insieme anche (o per il tempo sprecato con lei se il ricordo è negativo) ma non sono obnubilato dai sintomi dell'innamoramento che tu tipicamente descrivi.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Allegriaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> O per lo meno, in cuor nostro, lo si spera?


personalmente penso che comunque la donna sia diversa da noi, ragiona più con il cuore che con gli occhi


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> personalmente penso che comunque la donna sia diversa da noi, ragiona più con il cuore che con gli occhi


:thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allegriaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


aspetta che vengo a tirarti giù dal davanzale :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> dal titolo credevo che fosse un nuovo 3d di Spider, partita di tennis, seconda puntata


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHH MUORO


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHH MUORO


hai la risata ritardata? :mrgreen:
era del giorno 14 :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai, a distanza di anni però ho capito una cosa che mi è sempre sfuggita.....Le persone cambiano,cresciamo e quasi mai nella stessa direzione.La persona che amavi a 20 anni non è più la stessa persona a 30anni,bisogna accettare che il tempo cambia le cose.E allora diventa tutto più semplice.*Puoi restare legato ad i sentimenti per un fantasma ed imparare a conviverci,perchè ormai di fantasma si tratta,quella persona non c'è più*.


è vero... ma a volte, in certi momenti che ti cadono addosso all'improvviso, viene da pensare che le ombre non sono meno importanti della luce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allegriaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHH


ora va meglio, sei stata più tempestiva rispetto a prima :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHH


Quella di prima era più lunga :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hai la risata ritardata? :mrgreen:
> era del giorno 14 :mrgreen:


Ho poco tempo per leggere i vari 3d ultimamente, vado random. Ma Free mi ha fatto piegare, m'immaginavo quello che s'immaginava lei... CARRAMBA CHE SORPRESA


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quella di prima era più lunga :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perchè è stata una risata con l'eco, per cui essendo arrivata con ritardo, pareva più lunga

:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ho poco tempo per leggere *i vari 3d ultimamente, vado random. Ma Free mi ha fatto piegare, m'immaginavo quello che s'immaginava lei... CARRAMBA CHE SORPRESA


perchè?
ci snobbi? :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè è stata una risata con l'eco, per cui essendo arrivata con ritardo, pareva più lunga
> 
> :mrgreen:


Però la prima chiudeva con "MUORO" quindi no eco :sonar:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho poco tempo per leggere i vari 3d ultimamente, vado random. Ma Free mi ha fatto piegare, m'immaginavo quello che s'immaginava lei... CARRAMBA CHE SORPRESA


quindi potremmo leggere alcuni tuoi post relativi a 3d già chiusi dal 2013?


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Però la prima chiudeva con "MUORO" quindi no eco :sonar:


ensa:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> *perchè?*
> ci snobbi? :mrgreen:


Un pò perchè se la tira leggermente  un pò perchè la leggo ultimamente un pelo incassosa


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Un pò perchè se la tira leggermente  un pò perchè la leggo ultimamente un pelo incassosa


anche per me se la tira.... hai ragione... :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

caro wolf, però con una caviglia così.....e chi non se la tirerebbe? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè?
> ci snobbi? :mrgreen:


ma nU.
Solo che ultimamente ho un gran bisogno di cazzeggiare, non ce la faccio molto a seguire argomenti seri.
Sono già di mio a corto di motivi per ridere:smile: e ne sento il bisogno.
Adesso c'è anche Oscuro in fase introspettiva, è una tragedia.


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche per me se la tira.... hai ragione... :mrgreen:


Secondo me ci calpesta col tacco 12 ... poveri mici che fine tragggica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quindi potremmo leggere alcuni tuoi post relativi a 3d già chiusi dal 2013?


ennò, se sono chiusi non riesco a postare, mannaggia.:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma nU.
> Solo che ultimamente ho un gran bisogno di cazzeggiare, non ce la faccio molto a seguire argomenti seri.
> Sono già di mio a corto di motivi per ridere:smile: e ne sento il bisogno.
> Adesso c'è anche Oscuro in fase introspettiva, è una tragedia.


se sta sera mi prepari 2 polpettine, faccio un salto a casa tua e dopo essere passati dal metanaro, ci facciamo 2 risate :rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Secondo me ci calpesta col tacco 12 ... poveri mici che fine tragggica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perchè tu saresti un gatto?


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> caro wolf, però con una caviglia così.....e chi non se la tirerebbe? :mrgreen:


Echenonloso? Però io ho un debole ... lo sai


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> caro wolf, però con una caviglia così.....e chi non se la tirerebbe? :mrgreen:


a proposito, devo chiedere a Busco se mi restituisce i gambaletti in neoprene, glieli avevo prestati per andare a cozze.


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, se sono chiusi non riesco a postare, mannaggia.:mrgreen:


è vero.....ensa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Echenonloso? Però io ho un debole ... lo sai


Lupacchiotto, un medico in famiglia fa sempre comodo:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a proposito, devo chiedere a Busco se mi restituisce i gambaletti in neoprene, glieli avevo prestati per andare a cozze.


allora eri tu quella col culo de fora :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè tu saresti un gatto?


mici nel senzo di felini (in senso lato) ... no il lupo non è un felino ... vabbeh ho detto una belinata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lupacchiotto, un medico in famiglia fa sempre comodo:mrgreen:


:cooldue:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> mici nel senzo di felini (in senso lato) ... no il lupo non è un felino ... vabbeh ho detto una belinata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> allora eri tu quella col culo de fora :mrgreen:


ma che culo, oh? gambaletti, quelli sotto il ginocchio, OldBabbion's style.


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che culo, oh? gambaletti, quelli sotto il ginocchio, OldBabbion's style.


allora non sei mai andata per cozze, ti stai sbagliando con un qualcosa che porta un nome simile, ma non è cozze...
perchè le cozze si raccolgono piegati a 90°


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> allora non sei mai andata per cozze, ti stai sbagliando con un qualcosa che porta un nome simile, ma non è cozze...
> perchè le cozze si raccolgono piegati a 90°


 non mi pare!!


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> non mi pare!!


lassa stare, che ne sa lei che mette i gambali firmati... per fare la strafiga :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quella di prima era più lunga :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh per forza, sarà rimasta senza fiato!!! Non vedi l' HHHHHH finale?! Era in debito d'ossigeno!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

*sbri*



gas ha detto:


> se sta sera mi prepari 2 polpettine, faccio un salto a casa tua e dopo essere passati dal metanaro, ci facciamo 2 risate :rotfl:


perchè non rispondi?
eh
eh
eh
:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh per forza, sarà rimasta senza fiato!!! Non vedi l' HHHHHH finale?! Era in debito d'ossigeno!!! :mrgreen:


ma ci sei....
:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh per forza, sarà rimasta senza fiato!!! Non vedi l' HHHHHH finale?! Era in debito d'ossigeno!!! :mrgreen:


Pensa che a me sembrava meg rayn in quel famoso film :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non rispondi?
> eh
> eh
> eh
> :mrgreen:


L'avrò spaventata con l'mp che le ho scritto


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'avrò spaventata con l'mp che le ho scritto


quà i cazzi suoi non se li fa proprio nessuno


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'avrò spaventata con l'mp che le ho scritto


:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'avrò spaventata con l'mp che le ho scritto


un mp dell'orrore in effetti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quà i cazzi suoi non se li fa proprio nessuno


Ma questi sono cazzi miei


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> allora non sei mai andata per cozze, ti stai sbagliando con un qualcosa che porta un nome simile, ma non è cozze...
> perchè le cozze si raccolgono piegati a 90°


ehm... è Busco che è andato a cozze.
Io gli ho solo prestato i gambaletti in neoprene perchè vanno benissimo per lo scoglio.
Ma se ti interessa ti dico dov'è.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:


Ecco bravo tu si che hai capito....spiegalo al tuo amico Gas:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questi sono cazzi miei


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco bravo tu si che hai capito....spiegalo al tuo amico Gas:mrgreen:


Mp tra donne ... cose loro sono :blank:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... è Busco che è andato a cozze.
> Io gli ho solo prestato i gambaletti in neoprene perchè vanno benissimo per lo scoglio.
> Ma se ti interessa ti dico dov'è.


non ti rispondo più....... :infelice: faccio come te 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mp tra donne ... cose loro sono :blank:


fifoni

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non rispondi?
> eh
> eh
> eh
> :mrgreen:


ma tu vuoi andare dal metanaro per broccolare Nicka, eh?:singleeye:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco bravo tu si che hai capito....spiegalo al tuo amico Gas:mrgreen:


opcorn:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> fifoni
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nu ... realisti :singleeye:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu vuoi andare dal metanaro per broccolare Nicka, eh?:singleeye:


miiiinchia, ops scusi signora, è stata un'esclamazione spontanea
volevo dire, ma lei legge nel pensiero? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Interessante*



Nobody ha detto:


> è vero... ma a volte, in certi momenti che ti cadono addosso all'improvviso, viene da pensare che le ombre non sono meno importanti della luce.


Considerazione interessante.La luce genera ombra,senza luce nessuna ombra.Le mie ombre sono cicatrici,resta il segno,senti quella sofferenza antica,un odore,una strada,uno sguardo, la cicatrice tira e si fa sentire.....30 secondi amico mio,bastavano 30 secondi prima o 30 secondi dopo,nessuna cicatrice,nessun'ombra,nessun fantasma.Spesso rido e faccio ridere per non pensare....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> miiiinchia, ops scusi signora, è stata un'esclamazione spontanea
> volevo dire, ma lei legge nel pensiero? :mrgreen:


sei il solito, mi cerchi solo per le mie polpette.:blank:
E io dovrei cucinare mentre tu broccoli le altre, ma pensa te.
E magari vi organizzo pure la cenetta
Poi io vado al cinema e vi lascio soli.
Oppure prendo la macchina di Nicka e le vado a fare il pieno.





... vado a riprendermi i gambaletti poi mi butto a mare


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Considerazione interessante.La luce genera ombra,senza luce nessuna ombra.Le mie ombre sono cicatrici,resta il segno,senti quella sofferenza antica,un odore,una strada,uno sguardo, la cicatrice tira e si fa sentire.....30 secondi amico mio,bastavano 30 secondi prima o 30 secondi dopo,nessuna cicatrice,nessun'ombra,nessun fantasma.Spesso rido e faccio ridere per non pensare....


ridere fa bene


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> fifoni
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi sono spaventato nel vedere il nuovo avatar


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> ridere fa bene


Si,spesso dietro una risata c'è una bella dose di tormento e malinconia.Vorrei tanto essere normale come voi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei il solito, mi cerchi solo per le mie polpette.:blank:
> E io dovrei cucinare mentre tu broccoli le altre, ma pensa te.
> E magari vi organizzo pure la cenetta
> Poi io vado al cinema e vi lascio soli.
> ...



Ma io dovrei accettare l'invito eventualmente...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei il solito, mi cerchi solo per le mie polpette.:blank:
> E io dovrei cucinare mentre tu broccoli le altre, ma pensa te.
> E magari vi organizzo pure la cenetta
> Poi io vado al cinema e vi lascio soli.
> ...


magari cambia anche le lenzuola e gli asciugami in bagno

per piacere

ps. lascia una birretta fresca nel frigo, ma non troppo fredda


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

*Oh senti*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,spesso dietro una risata c'è una bella dose di tormento e malinconia.Vorrei tanto essere normale come voi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


adesso mi hai scassato le balle.
Cos'è tutta questa malinconia, eh?
Allora, domenica a Vicenza c'è la sagra delle cozze con la nutella, mi ci porti?


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io dovrei accettare l'invito eventualmente...:mrgreen:


ma cavoli
sono mesi che broccolo e non riesco a pescare nulla

devo continuare con le pippe?  ditemi voi.....


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso mi hai scassato le balle.
> Cos'è tutta questa malinconia, eh?
> Allora, domenica a Vicenza c'è la sagra delle cozze con la nutella, mi ci porti?


cozze ripene di nutella :mrgreen:? naaaa
ho capito ora perchè broccolo a vuoto.... avete dei gusti barbari :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma cavoli
> sono mesi che broccolo e non riesco a pescare nulla
> 
> devo continuare con le pippe?  ditemi voi.....


La prostata ringrazia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io dovrei accettare l'invito eventualmente...:mrgreen:


ah ma che credi? Quello sembra il micetto de casa ma è un volpone, sai? Lo trova il modo di farti accettare...


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Considerazione interessante.La luce genera ombra,senza luce nessuna ombra.Le mie ombre sono cicatrici,resta il segno,senti quella sofferenza antica,un odore,una strada,uno sguardo, la cicatrice tira e si fa sentire.....30 secondi amico mio,bastavano 30 secondi prima o 30 secondi dopo,nessuna cicatrice,nessun'ombra,nessun fantasma.Spesso rido e faccio ridere per non pensare....


Quando ti sorprendi a pensarci ... quella dannata sensazione di déjà vu ... quando trattieni il fiato e gli occhi sembrano fessure ... udito e olfatto al massimo ... è un momento un minuto fatto di interminabili secondi ... poi riconosci il posto ti rilassi e tutta la sensazione di malessere pian piano passa ... ancora una volta ... fino alla prossima :incazzato:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La prostata ringrazia...


non ho ancora problemi di prostata 
psa 0,02 :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso mi hai scassato le balle.
> Cos'è tutta questa malinconia, eh?
> Allora, domenica a Vicenza c'è la sagra delle cozze con la nutella, mi ci porti?


Ma io sono oscuro cara sbriciolata cosa pensavi mai?i miei pensieri sono ottenebrati,le mie ali incenerite,sono un angelo sperduto in questo posto troppo rumoroso,aspetto solo di tornare a casa....


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ho ancora problemi di prostata
> psa 0,02 :rotfl:


Allora vedi che le pippe fanno bene!?


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma che credi? Quello sembra il micetto de casa ma è un volpone, sai? Lo trova il modo di farti accettare...


:bleble:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora vedi che le pippe fanno bene!?


continuo allora


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



wolf ha detto:


> Quando ti sorprendi a pensarci ... quella dannata sensazione di déjà vu ... quando trattieni il fiato e gli occhi sembrano fessure ... udito e olfatto al massimo ... è un momento un minuto fatto di interminabili secondi ... poi riconosci il posto ti rilassi e tutta la sensazione di malessere pian piano passa ... ancora una volta ... fino alla prossima :incazzato:


E sai che ci sarà.Ci sarà una prossima....,perchè infondo quelle cicatrici fanno parte di te,le senti tue,sono il segno del tempo che è passato,il frutto di quello che volevi e non è stato,perchè non poteva essere o perchè non doveva essere,ma ci sarà la prossima...e forse sarai proprio tu ad andargli incontro....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mi sono spaventato nel vedere il nuovo avatar



Non ti piace?


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti piace?


MOLTISSIMO
vediamo se broccolando te mi va meglio e riesco a racimolare qualche sbriciola, ops briciola :mrgreen: da te

mi piace il tuo nuovo avatar 

il tuo nuovo avatar ha qualcosa di romantico


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io sono oscuro cara sbriciolata cosa pensavi mai?i miei pensieri sono ottenebrati,le mie ali incenerite,sono un angelo sperduto in questo posto troppo rumoroso,aspetto solo di tornare a casa....


Secondo me con una domenica a Vicenza ti ritempri.
Daje, nnnamo?


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sai che ci sarà.Ci sarà una prossima....,perchè infondo quelle cicatrici fanno parte di te,le senti tue,sono il segno del tempo che è passato,il frutto di quello che volevi e non è stato,perchè non poteva essere o perchè non doveva essere,ma ci sarà la prossima...e forse sarai proprio tu ad andargli incontro....


E se sei tu ad andargli incontro allora vuol dire che quando tira quella cicatrice forse ti dà un'emozione della quale non puoi fare a meno...


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

*farfalla*

quando ci incontriamo?


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me con una domenica a Vicenza ti ritempri.
> Daje, nnnamo?


ndo vai tu?


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me con una domenica a Vicenza ti ritempri.
> Daje, nnnamo?


Io con te andrei dovunque,ma vicenza dover cazzo è?e che c'è da vedere a vicenza?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> MOLTISSIMO
> vediamo se broccolando te mi va meglio e riesco a racimolare qualche sbriciola, ops briciola :mrgreen: da te


non saranno solo briciole



gas ha detto:


> mi piace il tuo nuovo avatar





gas ha detto:


> il tuo nuovo avatar ha qualcosa di romantico





gas ha detto:


> quando ci incontriamo?


dopo tutti questi complimenti, fissa pure quando vuoi:lipstick:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E se sei tu ad andargli incontro allora vuol dire che quando tira quella cicatrice forse ti dà un'emozione della quale non puoi fare a meno...


meglio che gli tiri qualcos'altro.
Ops.
Non fate leggere a Minerva
Qualcuno distragga Brunetta.
epperò
ero qui che cazzeggiavo tranquilla ed è arrivata l'ondata dei poeti maledetti.
uff.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ndo vai tu?



e però deciditi o ME o LEI


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E se sei tu ad andargli incontro allora vuol dire che quando tira quella cicatrice forse ti dà un'emozione della quale non puoi fare a meno...


per avere delle emozioni, bisogna che tiri la cicatrice? perchè a me non tira la cicatrice ma.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meglio che gli tiri qualcos'altro.
> Ops.
> Non fate leggere a Minerva
> Qualcuno distragga Brunetta.
> ...


Sbriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E se sei tu ad andargli incontro allora vuol dire che quando tira quella cicatrice forse ti dà un'emozione della quale non puoi fare a meno...


Perchè non posso farne almeno?sembro tanto un'assassino che torna spesso sul luogo del delitto.


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E se sei tu ad andargli incontro allora vuol dire che quando tira quella cicatrice forse ti dà un'emozione della quale non puoi fare a meno...


No ... sai di tuo che devi evitare come la peste ... tirare quella ferita può riaprirla sanguinare ancora ... altro male altro dolore che sembrava sopito ... perduto ...


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meglio che gli tiri qualcos'altro.
> Ops.
> Non fate leggere a Minerva
> Qualcuno distragga Brunetta.
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Puoi mettere sotto spoiler!! Come i finali dei film!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io con te andrei dovunque,ma vicenza dover cazzo è?e che c'è da vedere a vicenza?


per te Vicenza è lontana, ci vado io poi ti racconto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io con te andrei dovunque,ma vicenza dover cazzo è?e che c'è da vedere a vicenza?


ho una mappa.
non so che c'è da vedere.
so che c'è la sagra.
Se non ti piacciono le cozze chiediamo se ti danno la nutella a parte.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No ... sai di tuo che devi evitare come la peste ... tirare quella ferita può riaprirla sanguinare ancora ... altro male altro dolore che sembrava sopito ... perduto ...


La cicatrice sanguina se è fresca...dopo anni, quando è bianchiccia che pure se ci prendi il sole si vede che lì non ti abbronzi al massimo tira...sono le aderenze, ma non sanguina più...
Fa solamente girare i coglioni!


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non saranno solo briciole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:festa::festa::volo:

evvai.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


e vabbè, m'è scappata:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quando ci incontriamo?


Ti fidi di me?io purtroppo ho frequentato gente"pericolosa"fra le mie conquiste posso annoverare anche una con qualche precedente niente male...ecco ho una spiccato sesto senso per le persone pericolose,e ti dico che qui in mezzo a voi c'è un potenziale serial killer,parla come i serial killer,la sua voce e cadenzata,e riflette sempre fra una parola e l'altra,il suo nome?perplesso.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non posso farne almeno?sembro tanto un'assassino che torna spesso sul luogo del delitto.


E gli assassini perchè tornano sul luogo del delitto? Per riprovare quell'attimo di follia col ricordo di ciò che è successo...


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho una mappa.
> non so che c'è da vedere.
> so che c'è la sagra.
> Se non ti piacciono le cozze chiediamo se ti danno la nutella a parte.


vedi che i gusti di oscuro sono pure i miei :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho una mappa.
> non so che c'è da vedere.
> so che c'è la sagra.
> Se non ti piacciono le cozze chiediamo se ti danno la nutella a parte.


Adoro le "pecore furtive"me ne garantisci qualcuna?


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti fidi di me?io purtroppo ho frequentato gente"pericolosa"fra le mie conquiste posso annoverare anche una con qualche precedente niente male...ecco ho una spiccato sesto senso per le persone pericolose,e ti dico che qui in mezzo a voi c'è un potenziale serial killer,parla come i serial killer,la sua voce e cadenzata,e riflette sempre fra una parola e l'altra,il suo nome?perplesso.


non fa paura è della roma


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti fidi di me?io purtroppo ho frequentato gente"pericolosa"fra le mie conquiste posso annoverare anche una con qualche precedente niente male...ecco ho una spiccato sesto senso per le persone pericolose,e ti dico che qui in mezzo a voi c'è un potenziale serial killer,parla come i serial killer,la sua voce e cadenzata,e riflette sempre fra una parola e l'altra,il suo nome?perplesso.


ma vuoi finirla di spaventare tutti?
E che cavoli per una volta che non c'è lui ci sei tu


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non fa paura è della roma


A casa mia si dice "ti puzza la salute"...

:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E gli assassini perchè tornano sul luogo del delitto? Per riprovare quell'attimo di follia col ricordo di ciò che è successo...


O per chiedere una seconda possibilità alla vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro le "pecore furtive"me ne garantisci qualcuna?


che stai a scherzà? E' zona loro, sono autoctone.


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> ma vuoi finirla di spaventare tutti?
> E che cavoli per una volta che non c'è lui ci sei tu


Scrivo bugie?


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> O per chiedere una seconda possibilità alla vita.


La vita dà infinite possibilità, sta a te se vuoi coglierle...o creartele...o filosoficamente parlando, quel che è stato è stato perchè non sarebbe potuto essere altrimenti...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivo bugie?


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti fidi di me?io purtroppo ho frequentato gente"pericolosa"fra le mie conquiste posso annoverare anche una con qualche precedente niente male...ecco ho una spiccato sesto senso per le persone pericolose,e ti dico che qui in mezzo a voi c'è un potenziale serial killer,parla come i serial killer,la sua voce e cadenzata,e riflette sempre fra una parola e l'altra,il suo nome?perplesso.


ma io scherzo :scared:   :scared:

ora :gabinetto:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cicatrice sanguina se è fresca...dopo anni, quando è bianchiccia che pure se ci prendi il sole si vede che lì non ti abbronzi al massimo tira...sono le aderenze, ma non sanguina più...
> Fa solamente girare i coglioni!


Già ... e tanto. Ma ogni tanto il loop riparte basta un niente ...


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Ok*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che stai a scherzà? E' zona loro, sono autoctone.


Prenderò in considerazione la cosa,chiaramente tu tacco 12 e culo estroverso....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A casa mia si dice "ti puzza la salute"...
> 
> :carneval:



Anche perchè così si mette contro tutti e due gli admin


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma io scherzo :scared: :scared:
> 
> ora :gabinetto:


ah scherzi:blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:

Bene a sapersi


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non fa paura è della roma


Pacciani,Lotti e Il katanga erano della roma...ma nessuno sapeva....


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e però deciditi o ME o LEI


Lei ovviamente.   tu hai da fare


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Già ... e tanto. Ma ogni tanto il loop riparte basta un niente ...


Bravo.Perfetto.Basta un nulla,basta non controllare il tuo pensiero,ed i fantasmi prendono forma....beati qquesti...che non capiscono un cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Lei ovviamente.   tu hai da fare


Buona sera.Signor Pacciani


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lei ovviamente.   tu hai da fare


e mo so cassi ...


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quello che ho scritto è vero,perplesso è veramente inquietante nel modo di parlare....


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo.Perfetto.Basta un nulla,basta non controllare il tuo pensiero,ed i fantasmi prendono forma....beati qquesti...che non capiscono un cazzo.


Ma basta imparare a convivere coi fantasmi...mica facile, ma è l'unica soluzione...


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ah scherzi:blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:
> 
> Bene a sapersi





oscuro ha detto:


> Pacciani,Lotti e Il katanga erano della roma...ma nessuno sapeva....


vabbè ditemi voi cosa devo scrivere........  


le polpette non se magnano, le farfalle non si prendono, quelle che se ne stanno sul davanzale non scendono...
ecchecazzo :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> e mo so cassi ...


Gas già è sparito....per lui è la fine.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lei ovviamente.   tu hai da fare


Mi si dà in pasto così a gatti incappucciati...


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lei ovviamente. tu hai da fare


vabbè va, continuo con la mano.... meno male che il signore mi ha dotato di 2 mani.....


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma basta imparare a convivere coi fantasmi...mica facile, ma è l'unica soluzione...


Appunto.Convivere con i fantasmi ha un costo emotivo non indifferente....


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Considerazione interessante.La luce genera ombra,senza luce nessuna ombra.Le mie ombre sono cicatrici,resta il segno,senti quella sofferenza antica,un odore,una strada,uno sguardo, la cicatrice tira e si fa sentire.....*30 secondi amico mio,bastavano 30 secondi prima o 30 secondi dopo,nessuna cicatrice,nessun'ombra,nessun fantasma*.Spesso rido e faccio ridere per non pensare....


lo so, mi sono capitati in passato e anche ora sto vivendo un momento del genere... pochi secondi o pochi centimetri che possono fare tutta la differenza del mondo. Ma alla fine meglio farci una risata, come dici tu... tanto illudersi o sognarsi un mondo che non esisterà mai in cui tutto è luce e felicità significa solo essersi arresi.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Convivere con i fantasmi ha un costo emotivo non indifferente....


E che non lo so?!


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo.Perfetto.Basta un nulla,basta non controllare il tuo pensiero,ed i fantasmi prendono forma....beati qquesti...che non capiscono un cazzo.


Hai descritto benissimo quello che mi é passato... ho chiuso del tutto anche per non rovinare quel che c'è stato! Il tempo è passato... io nn sono più quella lei...e lui non è piu quel lui... tutto muta.. a volte nn manca solo la persona manca anche quella sensazione di non sapere quello che oggi sai...


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas già è sparito....per lui è la fine.


purtroppo non ci sono faccine che rendono l'idea del gesto..... che volevo fare :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> lo so, mi sono capitati in passato e anche ora sto vivendo un momento del genere... pochi secondi o pochi centimetri che possono fare tutta la differenza del mondo. Ma alla fine meglio farci una risata, come dici tu... tanto illudersi o sognarsi un mondo che non esisterà mai in cui tutto è luce e felicità significa solo essersi arresi.


Infatti il mondo che ho sognato non c'è mai stato.....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*E si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E che non lo so?!


So che tu sai che io so,e so che sai quello che so.


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi si dà in pasto così a gatti incappucciati...


donne, mi considerate un :gabinetto:?


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi si dà in pasto così a gatti incappucciati...


Nah tranquilla. è gobbo,avanti che se lo trova, hai già messo aria tra te e lui



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Hai descritto benissimo quello che mi é passato... ho chiuso del tutto anche per non rovinare quel che c'è stato! Il tempo è passato... io nn sono più quella lei...e lui non è piu quel lui... tutto muta.. a volte nn manca solo la persona manca anche quella sensazione di non sapere quello che oggi sai...


il tuo trisavolo era danese mi sa


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ndo vai tu?


a Vicenza con Oscuro:ar: fattele da solo le polpette, noi contiamo le pecore mentre mangiamo le cozze con la nutella:ar:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Hai descritto benissimo quello che mi é passato... ho chiuso del tutto anche per non rovinare quel che c'è stato! Il tempo è passato... io nn sono più quella lei...e lui non è piu quel lui... tutto muta.. a volte nn manca solo la persona manca anche quella sensazione di non sapere quello che oggi sai...


Adesso devi solo aspettare se arriverà il fantasma.....!Ragazzi oscuro quando si mette a cazzarare è uan cosa,ma quando scrive cose serie...sono cazzi feroci.


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Vicenza con Oscuro:ar: fattele da solo le polpette, noi contiamo le pecore mentre mangiamo le cozze con la nutella:ar:


Si spero di contarne tante di pecore dietro di te.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tuo trisavolo era danese mi sa


Perché?


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Vicenza con Oscuro:ar: fattele da solo le polpette, noi contiamo le pecore mentre mangiamo le cozze con la nutella:ar:


ahhhh
mi rispondi in questo modo?
ti poni nei miei riguardi con dire sgarbato?

ebbene la prossima volta che andrai a fare spesa al supermercato, troverai un gomma a terra della macchina :ar:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nah tranquilla. è gobbo,avanti che se lo trova, hai già messo aria tra te e lui


:good: ma se non lo dici in giro, mi fai un favore


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prenderò in considerazione la cosa,chiaramente tu tacco 12 e culo estroverso....


sì, ok.
tu porta una torcia e una corda, non si sa mai.
Io ho il coltellino svizzero.


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Convivere con i fantasmi ha un costo emotivo non indifferente....


Sopratutto hanno la pessima abitudine di paventarsi in maniera massiva in particolarissimi momenti ... quando per un motivo o per l'altro hai le difese abbassate ... e li fanno male ...


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ok.
> tu porta una torcia e una corda, non si sa mai.
> Io ho il coltellino svizzero.


Ok,le manette vanno bene?


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> So che tu sai che io so,e so che sai quello che so.


Sappiamo di sapere ciò che sappiamo vicendevolmente! Ottimo!


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso devi solo aspettare se arriverà il fantasma.....!Ragazzi oscuro quando si mette a cazzarare è uan cosa,ma quando scrive cose serie...sono cazzi feroci.


Non c'è una sorta di Ghostbusters?  
No questa volta voglio usare  quel vuoto per crearmi un presente migliore del tempo passato... i fantasmi non lo voglio... tnt ho notato che se pensi a ciò che era ti culli nel pensiero... nel mio caso specifico avergli parlato non mi dava emozione anzi disagio... credo  che per un pò ho preferito vivere in un dolorr che già conoscevo per evitare di crearne di nuovi...


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Sopratutto hanno la pessima abitudine di paventarsi in maniera massiva in particolarissimi momenti ... quando per un motivo o per l'altro hai le difese abbassate ... e li fanno male ...


Sai meglio di me che non abbiamo scampo,non c'è nulla da fare,e sai che ci stiamo capendo senza conoscerci e senza conoscere le nostre storie.....


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non c'è una sorta di Ghostbusters?
> No questa volta voglio usare  quel vuoto per crearmi un presente migliore del tempo passato... i fantasmi non lo voglio... tnt ho notato che se pensi a ciò che era ti culli nel pensiero... nel mio caso specifico avergli parlato non mi dava emozione anzi disagio... credo  che per un pò ho preferito vivere in un dolorr che già conoscevo per evitare di crearne di nuovi...


Nessun ghostbuster purtroppo!
ma se è un fantasma ci si abitua...sono cazzi veri quando sono poltergeist!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ahhhh
> mi rispondi in questo modo?
> ti poni nei miei riguardi con dire sgarbato?
> 
> ebbene la prossima volta che andrai a fare spesa al supermercato, troverai un gomma a terra della macchina :ar:


tu tocca la mia macchina e ti faccio mangiare il cappellino, pon pon e tutto.
Oscuro sì che mi apprezza.
Fuggo con lui.

Chi mi da un occhio alle uova di Rabbyinlove?


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non c'è una sorta di Ghostbusters?
> No questa volta voglio usare  quel vuoto per crearmi un presente migliore del tempo passato... i fantasmi non lo voglio... tnt ho notato che se pensi a ciò che era ti culli nel pensiero... nel mio caso specifico avergli parlato non mi dava emozione anzi disagio... credo  che per un pò ho preferito vivere in un dolorr che già conoscevo per evitare di crearne di nuovi...


E beata tu cara mia.Non dipende da te....


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu tocca la mia macchina e ti faccio mangiare il cappellino, pon pon e tutto.
> Oscuro sì che mi apprezza.
> Fuggo con lui.
> 
> Chi mi da un occhio alle uova di Rabbyinlove?


Ok....lascia a casa le mutande....


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Sai meglio di me che non abbiamo scampo,non c'è nulla da fare*,e sai che ci stiamo capendo senza conoscerci e senza conoscere le nostre storie.....


Lo so ... con profonda amarezza ma lo so ...


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sopratutto hanno la pessima abitudine di paventarsi in maniera massiva in particolarissimi momenti ... quando per un motivo o per l'altro hai le difese abbassate ... e li fanno male ...


Appunto! Questo è stato il momento più fragile in assoluto... e si è smosso cosa era sopito. .. però preferisco avere  usato questo momento per aver affrontato il mio passato... è da due gg che vivo più leggera... con consapevolezza! Sn giovane cose migliori mi aspettano


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè non mi sorprenderei di trovare un ritratto,molto scollato,di una tua antenata nel castello di Kronborg.

Basta che non sia Ofelia.    anche se l'impronta pare quella


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....lascia a casa le mutande....


Perchè? dici che a Vicenza non si usano?
Vabbè, comunque, mi fido di te.


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Lo so ... con profonda amarezza ma lo so ...


Da quanti anni combatti?Posso chiedertelo?Io ne ho 42 e combatto da 24...all'inizio è stata durissima,condizionava le mie scelte,adesso ho preso la mia strada,ogni tanto torna a trovarmi,quando non vado a trovarlo io....


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè? dici che a Vicenza non si usano?
> Vabbè, comunque, mi fido di te.


Non voglio perdere tempo a toglierle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non voglio perdere tempo a toglierle...


ci fermiamo così poco?


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci fermiamo così poco?


No,e che ogni volta la stessa storia....a me le pecore piace contarle senza mutande.


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da quanti anni combatti?Posso chiedertelo?Io ne ho 42 e combatto da 24...all'inizio è stata durissima,condizionava le mie scelte,adesso ho preso la mia strada,ogni tanto torna a trovarmi,quando non vado a trovarlo io....


Siamo molto simili ... allora


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perchè non mi sorprenderei di trovare un ritratto,molto scollato,di una tua antenata nel castello di Kronborg.
> 
> Basta che non sia Ofelia.    anche se l'impronta pare quella


Ossignur speriamo che non farò quella fine


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Siamo molto simili ... allora


E ci siamo riconosciuti....allora.Dura vero?Non puoi parlarne a tutti,molti non capiscono,hai paura di passare per ridicolo,intanto il fantasma è li.E quando ti capita di ritrovare la proprietaria del fantasma poi?ne vogliamo parlare?sguardi,sorrisi,abbracci,l'ultima volta mi sono infilato nel mio coupè,....tanti saluti,e alla prossima,e lei che guardava il mio andar via....!Poco prima la solita frase ad effetto:ti riconoscerei fra 1000 per come guidi....non ci ho creduto!


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci siamo riconosciuti....allora.Dura vero?Non puoi parlarne a tutti,molti non capiscono,hai paura di passare per ridicolo,intanto il fantasma è li.E quando ti capita di ritrovare la proprietaria del fantasma poi?ne vogliamo parlare?sguardi,sorrisi,abbracci,l'ultima volta mi sono infilato nel mio coupè,....tanti saluti,e alla prossima,e lei che guardava il mio andar via....!Poco prima la solita frase ad effetto:ti riconoscerei fra 1000 per come guidi....non ci ho creduto!


Madonna...


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non voglio perdere tempo a toglierle...


quella di toglierle è una moda vecchia...
oggi si strappano con i denti 

comunque portati una sacca per riporle :rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu tocca la mia macchina e ti faccio mangiare il cappellino, pon pon e tutto.
> Oscuro sì che mi apprezza.
> Fuggo con lui.
> 
> Chi mi da un occhio alle uova di Rabbyinlove?


tanto quando ti accorgerai della gomma a terra non saprai chiè stato e non troverai nessuno attorno a te a darti una mano :sarcastic:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quella di toglierle è una moda vecchia...
> *oggi si strappano con i denti
> *
> comunque portati una sacca per riporle :rotfl:


ti ci voglio vedere, io le porto di latta da tempo immemore...


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ci voglio vedere, io *le porto di latta* da tempo immemore...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci siamo riconosciuti....allora.Dura vero?Non puoi parlarne a tutti,molti non capiscono,hai paura di passare per ridicolo,intanto il fantasma è li.E quando ti capita di ritrovare la proprietaria del fantasma poi?ne vogliamo parlare?sguardi,sorrisi,abbracci,l'ultima volta mi sono infilato nel mio coupè,....tanti saluti,e alla prossima,e lei che guardava il mio andar via....!Poco prima la solita frase ad effetto:ti riconoscerei fra 1000 per come guidi....non ci ho creduto!


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


>


E il loop dell canzoni poi?Ricordati di me?amici mai?ogni volta di venditti,new flame dei Simply red?Artisti di renato zero?liberian girl?per non parlare di 21 modi per dirti ti amo....,ma quella che proprio mi sta sul cazzo di venditti è :!il compleanno di ......


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E il loop dell canzoni poi?Ricordati di me?amici mai?ogni volta di venditti,new flame dei Simply red?Artisti di renato zero?liberian girl?per non parlare di 21 modi per dirti ti amo....,ma quella che proprio mi sta sul cazzo di venditti è :!il compleanno di ......


Chi? fuori il nome :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi? fuori il nome :mrgreen:


Mai...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai...!:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma fammi capire se lo pronunci ti viene l''orticaria ?


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ma fammi capire se lo pronunci ti viene l''orticaria ?


Mi urta il sistema nervoso.:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non c'è una sorta di Ghostbusters?
> No questa volta voglio usare  quel vuoto per crearmi un presente migliore del tempo passato... i fantasmi non lo voglio... tnt ho notato che se pensi a ciò che era ti culli nel pensiero... nel mio caso specifico avergli parlato non mi dava emozione anzi disagio... *credo  che per un pò ho preferito vivere in un dolorr che già conoscevo per evitare di crearne di nuovi...*


Sembra quasi che a volte siamo felici di provare dolore... usciamo da questo loop, per favore!
Non è facile, no, ma usiamo la nostra intelligenza, la nostra capacità di andare oltre, la nostra volontà di uscire da tutto ciò!
P.S.: giornata "looposa"per me, oggi!:carneval:
Ma vaffanbrodo, perchè devo star male per gli altri? No, no, no!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi urta il sistema nervoso.:rotfl:


Quindi se devi chiamare qualcuno con quel nome fai : " o cosa"


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi se devi chiamare qualcuno con quel nome fai : " o cosa"


Non esageriamo.Purtroppo la mia vicina di casa si chiama così,la migliore amica della mia donna così,la donna delle pulizie del mio ufficio così,la mia collega così,che ti devo dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esageriamo.Purtroppo la mia vicina di casa si chiama così,la migliore amica della mia donna così,la donna delle pulizie del mio ufficio così,la mia collega così,che ti devo dire?


Sei circondato :singleeye: :mrgreen: ti toccherà usare nomignoli o vezzeggiativi


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei circondato :singleeye: :mrgreen: ti toccherà usare nomignoli o vezzeggiativi


No,ormai tutto superato.TI dirò di più,nel 2004 per qualche mese ho frequentato una spogliarellista con quel nome...per fortuna aveva un nome d'arte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfler fortuna.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ormai tutto superato.TI dirò di più,nel 2004 per qualche mese ho frequentato una spogliarellista con quel nome...per fortuna aveva un nome d'arte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfler fortuna.:mrgreen:


prima o poi dovrai superare questo blocco


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ormai tutto superato.TI dirò di più,nel 2004 per qualche mese ho frequentato una spogliarellista con quel nome...per fortuna aveva un nome d'arte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfler fortuna.:mrgreen:


Comunque mi sfugge il nome sarebbe ? ....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque mi sfugge il nome sarebbe ? ....:rotfl:


Mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai.


Ora mi incuriosisci :mrgreen: Pensaci poi mi invii mp :mrgreenuoi digitarlo tenendo gli occhi chiusi e canticchiando una canzone per distrarti  :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi urta il sistema nervoso.:rotfl:


Senti un po'...ti urta il sistema nervoso anche "Nata sotto il segno dei pesci"???

:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Senti un po'...ti urta il sistema nervoso anche "Nata sotto il segno dei pesci"???
> 
> :carneval:


No,ma non vado molto d'accordo con le donne e gli uomini cancro...


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma non vado molto d'accordo con le donne e gli uomini cancro...


Ecco...vedi...tu ti senti circondato da gente "come me"...io conosco solo cancri, uomini e donne...

Gli unici 3 uomini con cui sono andata a letto sono cancri...la migliore amica di una vita è cancro, mio fratello cancro...
Anche alcune storielle del cazzo erano con dei cancri...

Mi sento perseguitata...o forse sono gli unici che mi reggono, chi lo sa!


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Insomma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...vedi...tu ti senti circondato da gente "come me"...io conosco solo cancri, uomini e donne...
> 
> Gli unici 3 uomini con cui sono andata a letto sono cancri...la migliore amica di una vita è cancro, mio fratello cancro...
> Anche alcune storielle del cazzo erano con dei cancri...
> ...


Non solo hai il problema che hai,frequenti pure brutta gente...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo hai il problema che hai,frequenti pure brutta gente...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


>


Ma trovati un uomo figo cazzo,che ne so un leone....e dai.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma trovati un uomo figo cazzo,che ne so un leone....e dai.


Non ci vado d'accordo...

Vado d'accordo solo coi cancri...al massimo posso pensare a un altro pesci, oppure con un segno d'aria...nello specifico gemelli, ma è più roba di sesso, alla fine non ci vado d'accordo...


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci vado d'accordo...
> 
> Vado d'accordo solo coi cancri...al massimo posso pensare a un altro pesci, oppure con un segno d'aria...nello specifico gemelli, ma è più roba di sesso, alla fine non ci vado d'accordo...


Non ci vai d'accordo?con uno si....!


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ci vai d'accordo?con uno si....!


Per il momento...


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Per il momento...


Per il momento....se cambi quel nome,per sempre.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per il momento....se cambi quel nome,per sempre.


No, mi spiace...ti ho detto che ti farò cambiare idea!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, mi spiace...ti ho detto che ti farò cambiare idea!!!


Vedremo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedremo.


Qua la mano!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qua la mano!!!


Ma qual'è questo nome che Oscuro ti rimprovera?? 

Cmq ank io pesci  ex quasi tutti cancro... ma ora sono passata alla vergine... proprio l'opposto. ..ma lo capisco meglio di quel cancro... anzi stare con un cancro, senza offesa, ma certe volte è un peso come un vero cancro... me lo disse una persona e non ci credevo... ma davvero... poi sn nostalgici si guardano sempre indietro... mamma mia... mai più! O almeno uno opposto...  
il bello stava con me pensava all'ex. .. sn diventata io ex e pensa a me... no no basta.. oggi non ho paura di guardare avanti!


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma qual'è questo nome che Oscuro ti rimprovera??
> 
> Cmq ank io pesci  ex quasi tutti cancro... ma ora sono passata alla vergine... proprio l'opposto. ..ma lo capisco meglio di quel cancro... anzi stare con un cancro, senza offesa, ma certe volte è un peso come un vero cancro... me lo disse una persona e non ci credevo... ma davvero... poi sn nostalgici si guardano sempre indietro... mamma mia... mai più! O almeno uno opposto...
> il bello stava con me pensava all'ex. .. sn diventata io ex e pensa a me... no no basta.. oggi non ho paura di guardare avanti!


Tu pensa che io sono pesci ascendente vergine, sono un gran casino!!! 

Che siano pesanti concordo totalmente...ma fortunatamente non li ho beccati del genere nostalgici...
Poi ci sono cresciuta letteralmente insieme, li so gestire molto molto bene...


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu pensa che io sono pesci ascendente vergine, sono un gran casino!!!
> 
> Che siano pesanti concordo totalmente...ma fortunatamente non li ho beccati del genere nostalgici...
> Poi ci sono cresciuta letteralmente insieme, li so gestire molto molto bene...


Anche io...mio padre è cancro mia zia pure... ma da parenti e amici per me sono perfetti... fidanzati no... io sn pesci ascendente toro... e le corna e la testa dura nn mi sn mancate :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Anche io...mio padre è cancro mia zia pure... ma da parenti e amici per me sono perfetti... fidanzati no... io sn pesci ascendente toro... e le corna e la testa dura nn mi sn mancate :rotfl:


A me non è mancata una verginità di ferro, ma non scendiamo in particolari truculenti...:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non è mancata una verginità di ferro, ma non scendiamo in particolari truculenti...:rotfl::carneval:


:rotfl: dicci dicci :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma qual'è questo nome che Oscuro ti rimprovera??
> 
> Cmq ank io pesci  ex quasi tutti cancro... ma ora sono passata alla vergine... proprio l'opposto. ..ma lo capisco meglio di quel cancro... anzi stare con un cancro, senza offesa, ma certe volte è un peso come un vero cancro... me lo disse una persona e non ci credevo... ma davvero... poi sn nostalgici si guardano sempre indietro... mamma mia... mai più! O almeno uno opposto...
> il bello stava con me pensava all'ex. .. sn diventata io ex e pensa a me... no no basta.. oggi non ho paura di guardare avanti!


 ma se io sono così dolceeeeeee (in ogni caso, coi pesci ho chiuso!)


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma se io sono così dolceeeeeee (in ogni caso, coi pesci ho chiuso!)


era un pesci? tipico dell'uomo pesci allora... diciamo che i segni d'acqua se la giocano!  ah Paolo Fox dice che i segni hanno caratteristiche differenti tra i sessi... infatti che tu sia dolce lo vedo... che loro siano coglioni è constatato :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> era un pesci? tipico dell'uomo pesci allora... diciamo che i segni d'acqua se la giocano!  ah Paolo Fox dice che i segni hanno caratteristiche differenti tra i sessi... infatti che tu sia dolce lo vedo... che loro siano coglioni è constatato :rotfl:


:rotfl: astrologicamente parlando :rotfl:sarebbe la coppia perfetta


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :rotfl: astrologicamente parlando :rotfl:sarebbe la coppia perfetta


ehm lo pensavo anche io...

io pesci, lui cancro;

tu cancro, lui pesci...

e vedi dove stiamo... 

coppia imperfetta per antonomasia sarebbe

pesci e vergine 

eppure con lui vergine sto di lusso, rispetto a quello che doveva essere perfetto! :mrgreen: saranno forse gli ascendenti a cui non abbiamo dato importanza??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ehm lo pensavo anche io...
> 
> io pesci, lui cancro;
> 
> ...


Sono molto più importanti gli ascendenti che i segni stessi...:singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono molto più importanti gli ascendenti che i segni stessi...:singleeye:


In effetti! Era gemelli.  E credo di aver detto tutto!

ma i Leoni invece come sono come persone? Oneste? Fedeli? Chi ha info?


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In effetti! Era gemelli.  E credo di aver detto tutto!
> 
> ma i Leoni invece come sono come persone? Oneste? Fedeli? Chi ha info?


Cancro ascendente gemelli?? Brutta roba...

Il Leone è ovviamente un segno molto forte, molto solare, tendenzialmente esteta, conquistatore ed egocentrico, se gli fai perdere la pazienza può diventare aggressivo nei modi.
Se sei una persona debole non va bene perchè gli piace discutere e avere una persona che gli tenga testa...però nonostante questo gli piace che alla fine lo si assecondi...

:mrgreen:


----------



## passante (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma qual'è questo nome che Oscuro ti rimprovera??
> 
> Cmq ank io pesci  ex quasi tutti cancro... ma ora sono passata alla vergine... proprio l'opposto. ..ma lo capisco meglio di quel cancro... *anzi stare con un cancro, senza offesa, ma certe volte è un peso come un vero cancro... me lo disse una persona e non ci credevo... ma davvero... poi sn nostalgici si guardano sempre indietro... mamma mia... mai più!* O almeno uno opposto...
> il bello stava con me pensava all'ex. .. sn diventata io ex e pensa a me... no no basta.. oggi non ho paura di guardare avanti!


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cancro ascendente gemelli?? Brutta roba...
> 
> Il Leone è ovviamente un segno molto forte, molto solare, tendenzialmente esteta, conquistatore ed egocentrico, se gli fai perdere la pazienza può diventare aggressivo nei modi.
> Se sei una persona debole non va bene perchè gli piace discutere e avere una persona che gli tenga testa...però nonostante questo gli piace che alla fine lo si assecondi...
> ...


Beh in effetti il mio new  ha detto k gli sono piaciuta perché non ero una di quelle "gne gne" ma che ero molto toro  e io mi sn innamorata del suo sapermi far ridere! È bello


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


>


Wht?


----------



## viola di mare (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In effetti! Era gemelli. E credo di aver detto tutto!
> 
> ma i Leoni invece come sono come persone? Oneste? Fedeli? Chi ha info?



purtroppo le info le ho io e col purtroppo ho detto tutto...
io pesci, lui leone... na guerra... grande amore, grande passione, grande cattiveria, grande egoismo... grande tutto insomma... da 0 a 100 in un secondo, da 100 a 0 in un nanosecondo


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

I leoni come sono?bho.Io sono leone ascendente sagittario...un bel dito al culo...dicono...!In realtà sono affabile e disponibile,ma non devi fare il furbo o rompermi i coglioni a gratis.


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I leoni come sono?bho.*Io sono leone ascendente sagittario...un bel dito al culo...dicono...!In realtà sono affabile e disponibile,ma non devi fare il furbo o rompermi i coglioni a gratis*.


ma infatti 'sta storia dei segni son solo cazzate... qualche anno fa un'amica mi ha fatto un oroscopo personalizzato, è uscito fuori che sono scorpione ascendente scorpione ed è inorridita :carneval: invece anch'io sono una persona gentile e sempre disposta a dare una mano :smile: poi se gli altri si comportano male si cambia registro subito, e li si segna sulla lavagna dei cattivi :condom:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I leoni come sono?bho.Io sono leone ascendente sagittario...un bel dito al culo...dicono...!In realtà sono affabile e disponibile,ma non devi fare il furbo o rompermi i coglioni a gratis.


Il mio moroso è ascendente sagittario, un dito in culo sul serio!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I leoni come sono?bho.Io sono leone ascendente sagittario...un bel dito al culo...dicono...!In realtà sono affabile e disponibile,ma non devi fare il furbo o rompermi i coglioni a gratis.


Stai scherzando i sagittari so i "mejo".. I leoni sono i miei migliori amici quindi niente dito ma ti quoto sull'ultima frase :smile:giorno oscurello :


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti 'sta storia dei segni son solo cazzate... qualche anno fa un'amica mi ha fatto un oroscopo personalizzato, è uscito fuori che sono scorpione ascendente scorpione ed è inorridita :carneval: invece anch'io sono una persona gentile e sempre disposta a dare una mano :smile: poi se gli altri si comportano male si cambia registro subito, e li si segna sulla lavagna dei cattivi :condom:


Cazzate o no mi è capitato spesso e volentieri di azzeccare il segno di una persona...vogliamo andare sul calcolo delle probabilità? Ho una possibilità su 12, vero!
Poi è anche capitato che in alcuni casi mi si avvicinasse uno...ci parlassi, ci provasse, guardassi la mia amica e le dicessi "questo è cancro" e inevitabilmente...

E' vero, sono cazzate, ma mi ci sono spesso divertita e ci ho spesso trovato delle basi...


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzate o no mi è capitato spesso e volentieri di azzeccare il segno di una persona...vogliamo andare sul calcolo delle probabilità? Ho una possibilità su 12, vero!
> Poi è anche capitato che in alcuni casi mi si avvicinasse uno...ci parlassi, ci provasse, guardassi la mia amica e le dicessi "questo è cancro" e inevitabilmente...
> 
> E' vero, sono cazzate, ma mi ci sono spesso divertita e ci ho spesso trovato delle basi...


e allora dimmi qual'è il mio 
:smile:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai scherzando i sagittari so i "mejo".. I leoni sono i miei migliori amici quindi niente dito ma ti quoto sull'ultima frase :smile:giorno oscurello :


Ciao divina.Adoro le persone corrette,ma cazzo se sei il classico stronzo o furbetto non ti do tregua,e mi sembra di averlo pure dimostrato....ne faccio una questione personale,e dato che io non sono solo furbo... ma sono intelligente,alla lunga ti sfracello le chiappe,puoi giurarci.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> e allora dimmi qual'è il mio
> :smile:


Facile il tuo è molto piccolo ma aggressivo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio moroso è ascendente sagittario, un dito in culo sul serio!!! :rotfl:


Il tuo moroso è una santo...gli hai detto il tuo vero nome?


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e allora dimmi qual'è il mio
> :smile:


Ma mica abbiamo mai parlato e non ti ho mai visto!


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facile il tuo è molto piccolo ma aggressivo.


potevi almeno sdrammatizzare un po, dire che è piccolo....
avresti dovuto dire:
piccolino, ma belloccio, molto simpatico, penzola di quà e di la e non sta mai fermo...ecc. ecc.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo moroso è una santo...gli hai detto il tuo vero nome?


No, ma la sua ex gli aveva detto che aveva sognato che la lasciava per una che si chiama come me... e si è fatto una risata! 
Non l'ha lasciata per me, ma dopo poco mi ha trovata...

Ho un nome infausto!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> potevi almeno sdrammatizzare un po, dire che è piccolo....
> avresti dovuto dire:
> piccolino, ma belloccio, molto simpatico, penzola di quà e di la e non sta mai fermo...ecc. ecc.


Piccolo ma simpatico,generoso,e aggressivo,piccolo sicuro ma di carattere,poi dimmi che non sono un amico...


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mica abbiamo mai parlato e non ti ho mai visto!


non ci siamo mai visti?
ma dai....
il distributore di metano ti dice niente? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, ma la sua ex gli aveva detto che aveva sognato che la lasciava per una che si chiama come me... e si è fatto una risata!
> Non l'ha lasciata per me, ma dopo poco mi ha trovata...
> 
> Ho un nome infausto!!


Si...e mi sa che non sei la sola....!


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piccolo ma simpatico,generoso,e aggressivo,piccolo sicuro ma di carattere,poi dimmi che non sono un amico...


non sei un amico... sei molto di più ......
rsetto:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ci siamo mai visti?
> ma dai....
> il distributore di metano ti dice niente? :rotfl:


Sei quello che mi dice sempre "ciao carissima!", insomma il marpione che ce prova con tutte?! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> non sei un amico... sei molto di più ......
> rsetto:


Vabbè non esageriamo....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...e mi sa che non sei la sola....!




Ma sono sicuramente unica...


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei quello che mi dice sempre "ciao carissima!", insomma il marpione che ce prova con tutte?! :carneval:


beh 
certo carissima
ma ci provo solo con te  giuro!!


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

ora però vado a prendermi un caffè  venite?


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ora però vado a prendermi un caffè  venite?


vabbè non spingete, un caffè c'è per tutti


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzate o no mi è capitato spesso e volentieri di azzeccare il segno di una persona...vogliamo andare sul calcolo delle probabilità? Ho una possibilità su 12, vero!
> *Poi è anche capitato che in alcuni casi mi si avvicinasse uno...ci parlassi, ci provasse, guardassi la mia amica e le dicessi "questo è cancro" e inevitabilmente...*
> 
> E' vero, sono cazzate, ma mi ci sono spesso divertita e ci ho spesso trovato delle basi...


ma se fosse davvero così, secondo te da cosa dipenderebbero queste caratteristiche comuni? Cioè se uno nasce a luglio, qualcosa gli condizionerebbe il carattere per definirlo "cancro"?


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Proponi una cosa a tre ad entrambi,potrebbe stupirti la loro risposta.


questa è una riflessione del cazzo


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma se fosse davvero così, secondo te da cosa dipenderebbero queste caratteristiche comuni? Cioè se uno nasce a luglio, qualcosa gli condizionerebbe il carattere per definirlo "cancro"?


Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che condiziona sì...lo zodiaco ovviamente non è l'oroscopo, non è che qualcuno ci può dire a seconda del nostro segno cosa ci succederà domani...a quello non ci credo proprio per niente...

Però secondo me un po' condizionati dalle posizioni di pianeti, luna e sole e menate varie al momento della nascita lo siamo...

Non mi sono mai messa a studiare in maniera approfondita le Case, le posizioni dei pianeti, etc...non ho mai approfondito seriamente, ma ho notato spesso quanto certe caratteristiche siano davvero comuni.
Che poi possa essere una casualità siamo d'accordo, così come anche il fatto che ognuno ha un'esperienza di vita e una formazione personale...
A grandi linee però, di base, certe cose si possono notare...
Se ti parlo di me ti dico che davvero sono circondata da cancri e sono gli unici che sono in grado di reggermi...
La mia migliore amica invece non ha segni che la circondano, ma casualmente è circondata da soli ascendenti vergine...
Ripeto, saranno casualità, ma ti assicuro che nessuno si mette a chiedere segno e ascendente...anzi, ci sono persone che a malapena si ricordano quando sono nate... 

Secondo me sarebbe interessante approfondire, ma non ne ho mai avuto pazienza...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che condiziona sì...lo zodiaco ovviamente non è l'oroscopo, non è che qualcuno ci può dire a seconda del nostro segno cosa ci succederà domani...a quello non ci credo proprio per niente...
> 
> Però secondo me un po' condizionati dalle posizioni di pianeti, luna e sole e menate varie al momento della nascita lo siamo...
> 
> ...


ecco, io la penso esattamente come te
e come te non ho mai avuto la pazienza di approfondire l'argomento

io sono pesci, e molti pesci e scorpioni popolano la mia vita


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, io la penso esattamente come te
> e come te non ho mai avuto la pazienza di approfondire l'argomento
> 
> io sono pesci, e molti pesci e scorpioni popolano la mia vita


Sarò indiscreto,ma che tipi di pesci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, io la penso esattamente come te
> e come te non ho mai avuto la pazienza di approfondire l'argomento
> 
> io sono pesci, e molti pesci e scorpioni popolano la mia vita


Scorpione è mio padre, evito accuratamente scorpioni nella mia vita!! :mrgreen:
E sì, anche io vado relativamente d'accordo coi pesci, anche se a volte la mia razza mi fa incazzare! :rotfl:

Diciamo poi che ci sono anche più punti comuni in chi appartiene alla stessa decade. Io ho notato anche questo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarò indiscreto,ma che tipi di pesci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



squali :rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

voi dite quello che volete ma il segno del TORO è un gran bel segno :up:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> voi dite quello che volete ma il segno del TORO è un gran bel segno :up:   :mrgreen:


Le donne sono un po' matte, ma con gli uomini toro mi sono sempre trovata abbastanza bene...anche se sono pesaaaaaanti!!! :carneval:


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le donne sono un po' matte, ma con gli uomini toro mi sono sempre trovata abbastanza bene...anche se sono pesaaaaaanti!!! :carneval:


avrai sempre trovato uomini obesi.... :smile:
gli uomini del toro sono MOLTO sensibili, estroversi, dolci....... :smile:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> avrai sempre trovato uomini obesi.... :smile:
> gli uomini del toro sono MOLTO sensibili, estroversi, dolci....... :smile:


E molto permalosi...


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E molto permalosi...


ehhhhhhh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E molto permalosi...



ma va? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma va? :mrgreen:


Conosci anche tori!? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conosci anche tori!? :mrgreen:


cos'è diventato uno zoo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> cos'è diventato uno zoo? :mrgreen:


Uno ZOOdiaco!!


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uno ZOOdiaco!!


ahhhhhh :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conosci anche tori!? :mrgreen:



uno squalo toro per la precisione :rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uno squalo toro per la precisione :rotfl:


non li ho mai visti.... come sono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

*posso?*

dissociarmi e dire che sono contraria alla stregoneria in ogni sua forma?
Perchè poi nessuno ci crede ma tutti sanno segni, ascendenti, pianeti satelliti e pure se c'era un pallone sonda che girava.
E la gente paga per farsi dire cosa succederà a un colloquio di lavoro o interroga una persona che tipicamente evade il fisco, puzza di incenso al patchouli e ha l'empatia di un armadillo, sulla probabilità di aver incontrato la persona giusta.
Che magari sarebbe meglio porsi la domanda, seriamente, da soli.

Che lo spirito di Margherita Hack ci guidi.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uno squalo toro per la precisione :rotfl:


Son squaletta anche io!!! :mrgreen:
Ma per associazione di segni...nello zodiaco cinese sono cane, in quello nostro pesci. Pescecane!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dissociarmi e dire che sono contraria alla stregoneria in ogni sua forma?
> Perchè poi nessuno ci crede ma tutti sanno segni, ascendenti, pianeti satelliti e pure se c'era un pallone sonda che girava.
> E la gente paga per farsi dire cosa succederà a un colloquio di lavoro o interroga una persona che tipicamente evade il fisco, puzza di incenso al patchouli e ha l'empatia di un armadillo, sulla probabilità di aver incontrato la persona giusta.
> Che magari sarebbe meglio porsi la domanda, seriamente, da soli.
> ...


Mi associo,ì...alla pecora.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non li ho mai visti.... come sono?


Squali con le corna?

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dissociarmi e dire che sono contraria alla stregoneria in ogni sua forma?
> Perchè poi nessuno ci crede ma tutti sanno segni, ascendenti, pianeti satelliti e pure se c'era un pallone sonda che girava.
> E la gente paga per farsi dire cosa succederà a un colloquio di lavoro o interroga una persona che tipicamente evade il fisco, puzza di incenso al patchouli e ha l'empatia di un armadillo, sulla probabilità di aver incontrato la persona giusta.
> Che magari sarebbe meglio porsi la domanda, seriamente, da soli.
> ...


Mamma mia no per carità!!!! Non mi sognerei minimamente di andare a pagare gente! Ma manco morta!
Nè credo a capacità di leggere il futuro!
Io parlavo di caratteristiche caratteriali e non di altro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non li ho mai visti.... come sono?



la descrizione potrebbe causare stati di fibrillazione nelle signore presenti, meglio evitare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Son squaletta anche io!!! :mrgreen:
> Ma per associazione di segni...nello zodiaco cinese sono cane, in quello nostro pesci. Pescecane!! :mrgreen:



mi sa che sono anch'io così. il segno zodiacale cinese dovrebbe riguardare l'anno, sbaglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mamma mia no per carità!!!! Non mi sognerei minimamente di andare a pagare gente! Ma manco morta!
> Nè credo a capacità di leggere il futuro!
> Io parlavo di caratteristiche caratteriali e non di altro!


ma che vuoi che possa influire sul carattere di una persona quando è nato.
Fosse vero, ci programmerebbero i cesarei, su.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sa che sono anch'io così. il segno zodiacale cinese dovrebbe riguardare l'anno, sbaglio?


Sì riguarda l'anno!


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che condiziona sì...lo zodiaco ovviamente non è l'oroscopo, non è che qualcuno ci può dire a seconda del nostro segno cosa ci succederà domani...a quello non ci credo proprio per niente...
> 
> Però secondo me un po' condizionati dalle posizioni di pianeti, luna e sole e menate varie al momento della nascita lo siamo...
> 
> ...


ma ammesso e non concesso che la posizione delle stelle condizioni i caratteri, mi pare più importante il momento del concepimento che la nascita... cioè, se anticipo o ritardo un cesareo, cambio il carattere di una persona? Mi pare una vera assurdità.
Oltretutto le stelle nei tempi lunghi non sono davvero fisse rispetto alla terra... le costellazioni cambiano forma e dimensione, un sagittario di migliaia di anni fa avrebbe un carattere diverso?
Se esiste qualcosa che condiziona davvero, per me non sono le stelle... ci sfugge qualcosa :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scorpione è mio padre,* evito accuratamente scorpioni nella mia vita*!! :mrgreen:
> E sì, anche io vado relativamente d'accordo coi pesci, anche se a volte la mia razza mi fa incazzare! :rotfl:
> 
> Diciamo poi che ci sono anche più punti comuni in chi appartiene alla stessa decade. Io ho notato anche questo...


è il segno migliore, non capisci nulla di oroscopi :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è il segno migliore, non capisci nulla di oroscopi :carneval:


A letto senza dubbi...


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> purtroppo le info le ho io e col purtroppo ho detto tutto...
> io pesci, lui leone... na guerra... grande amore, grande passione, grande cattiveria, grande egoismo... grande tutto insomma... da 0 a 100 in un secondo, da 100 a 0 in un nanosecondo


Uhm... :scared:

ma che ascendente era io tuo?


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A letto senza dubbi...


ah non lo sapevo... in effetti finora grosse lamentele non ne ho ricevute :mrgreen: Ma vale anche per le scorpionesse? :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah non lo sapevo... in effetti finora grosse lamentele non ne ho ricevute :mrgreen: Ma vale anche per le scorpionesse? :singleeye:


Beh non posso testimoniare per diretta conoscenza, ma si dice che siano il segno più "hot" dello zodiaco... sia uomini che donne... sui primi confermo. .. sulle seconde c'era una mia amica che dicevano che era davvero il max... ma in altri casi le ex erano scorpione e i tipi si trovavano meglio con me...  dipende... nel dubbio inizia a testare1 :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Beh non posso testimoniare per diretta conoscenza, ma si dice che siano il segno più "hot" dello zodiaco... sia uomini che donne... sui primi confermo. .. sulle seconde c'era una mia amica che dicevano che era davvero il max... *ma in altri casi le ex erano scorpione e i tipi si trovavano meglio con me*...  dipende... nel dubbio inizia a testare1 :rotfl:



beata ingenuità :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Beh non posso testimoniare per diretta conoscenza, ma si dice che siano il segno più "hot" dello zodiaco... sia uomini che donne... sui primi confermo. .. sulle seconde c'era una mia amica che dicevano che era davvero il max... ma in altri casi le ex erano scorpione e i tipi si trovavano meglio con me...  dipende... nel dubbio inizia a testare1 :rotfl:


ahahahahah le amiche si stupiranno... non ho mai chiesto di che segno sei perchè ho sempre pensato fossero solo cazzate, ora mi vedranno tutto interessato :carneval:
però bastarda quella che mi aveva fatto l'oroscopo anni fa... mica me l'aveva detta 'sta cosa, solo che scorpione ascendente scorpione era un segno assurdamente negativo e mi aveva elencato una serie di robe che ne usciva meglio alien di me :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beata ingenuità :singleeye:


Non penso proprio perché erano scopamici che magari ne parlavamo in generale.. e dicevan meglio dell'ex ma peggio di... e lo stesso io... io ora era per portare un esempio! 

Poi a me interessava godere non stilare liste o gare...ma essendo il gruppo solito si parla un pò di tutto...


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah le amiche si stupiranno... non ho mai chiesto di che segno sei perchè ho sempre pensato fossero solo cazzate, ora mi vedranno tutto interessato :carneval:
> però bastarda quella che mi aveva fatto l'oroscopo anni fa... mica me l'aveva detta 'sta cosa, solo che scorpione ascendente scorpione era un segno assurdamente negativo e mi aveva elencato una serie di robe che ne usciva meglio alien di me :mrgreen:


Mmm ma non ti ha chiesto un incontro hot?? 

Strano perché scorpione ascendente scorpione si dice che sia di quelle robe mitologiche a letto. ..  :rotfl: 

ora la prima domanda, mi raccomando"non mi interessa il nome... vorrei sapere che segno sei..." 

ma ti consiglio di chiederlo dopo...eviti di partire prevenuto e influenzato! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mmm ma non ti ha chiesto un incontro hot??
> 
> *Strano perché scorpione ascendente scorpione si dice che sia di quelle robe mitologiche a letto. *..  :rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma allora all'astrologa bastarda omertosa la devo massacrare...  comunque si, stannno erigendo delle statue commemorative in mio onore :carneval:


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Beh non posso testimoniare per diretta conoscenza, ma si* dice che siano il segno più "hot" dello zodiaco...* sia uomini che donne... sui primi confermo. .. sulle seconde c'era una mia amica che dicevano che era davvero il max... ma in altri casi le ex erano scorpione e i tipi si trovavano meglio con me...  dipende... nel dubbio inizia a testare1 :rotfl:


Scorpione ascendente sagittario.
Di noi gli stregoni dicono on line "Il bisogno di sfida, così importante con il Sole in Sagittario, è anche più grande quando l'ascendente è in questo segno. Il soggetto ha la capacità di sfruttare completamente le sue potenzialità e procederà con sempre maggiore fiducia in se stesso. Con l'ascendente in Sagittario, l'individuo necessita di un salutare livello di amicizia e di un *rapporto intellettuale* all'interno della relazione affettiva. Al di là dell'*esuberanza sessuale* un partner che soddisfa solo i bisogni legati al sesso lo annoierà presto. Uno stile di vita claustrofobico può portare il soggetto a esagerazioni nell'alimentazione, malattie psicosomatiche al fegato e depressione."

Eh beh. Io non credo negli oroscopi, ma a questo do pienamente ragione. 
Effettivamente ho bisogno nella maniera più assoluta di un rapporto intellettuale nella relazione affettiva.





:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non penso proprio perché erano scopamici che magari ne parlavamo in generale.. e dicevan meglio dell'ex ma peggio di... e lo stesso io... io ora era per portare un esempio!
> 
> Poi a me interessava godere non stilare liste o gare...ma essendo il gruppo solito *si parla un pò di tutto.*..


speriamo


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Scorpione ascendente sagittario.
> Di noi gli stregoni dicono on line "Il bisogno di sfida, così importante con il Sole in Sagittario, è anche più grande quando l'ascendente è in questo segno. Il soggetto ha la capacità di sfruttare completamente le sue potenzialità e procederà con sempre maggiore fiducia in se stesso. Con l'ascendente in Sagittario, l'individuo necessita di un salutare livello di amicizia e di un *rapporto intellettuale* all'interno della relazione affettiva. Al di là dell'*esuberanza sessuale* un partner che soddisfa solo i bisogni legati al sesso lo annoierà presto. Uno stile di vita claustrofobico può portare il soggetto a esagerazioni nell'alimentazione, malattie psicosomatiche al fegato e depressione."
> 
> Eh beh. Io non credo negli oroscopi, ma a questo do pienamente ragione.
> ...


vabbè dai... in una relazione matura, quasi chiunque ha questo bisogno... siamo esseri umani non cefalopodi infoiati :carneval:


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè dai... in una relazione matura, quasi chiunque ha questo bisogno... siamo esseri umani non cefalopodi infoiati :carneval:


Infatti. Per me poi in qualsiasi relazione. 
Anche per il sesso, più o meno tutti ci consideriamo esuberanti.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Anche questa descrizione: sì, sono io. Ma in quanti di altri segni si ritroverebbero?
"*Hai una grande carica vitale*. Le sfide della vita non ti spaventano, anzi. Affronti l’esistenza come se fosse un’avventura entusiasmante, munito di sorriso, *voglia di vivere e di conoscere, entusiasmo e grinta*.

Risulti subito simpatico a causa del tuo temperamento socievole e aperto, almeno in apparenza. Infatti, se *l’Ascendente smussa la diffidenza tipica del tuo segno di nascita, non bisogna mai dimenticare che sei sempre uno Scorpione*!

*Hai una gran voglia di conoscere, di imparare di insegnare, di trasmettere*.*Sei generoso e profondo*, spesso pronto a prendere le difese dei più deboli. In fondo sei un idealista con un pizzico di cinismo!
*In amore la passionalità dello Scorpione si stempera nella sensualità genuina e golosa del Sagittario*. Conquisti con un gran sorriso e la tua travolgente esuberanza.
*Il tuo partner ideale non deve soffocarti*, deve essere un compagno, un amico, un amante, secondo le varie situazioni e le diverse esigenze.

*Ti piacciono le persone intelligenti, brillanti,* ma senza dimenticare il coinvolgimento emotivo, che deve essere profondo e reciproco.
*Nel lavoro, ti lanci con entusiasmo e spirito di avventura*! Il tuo profondo desiderio di conoscere potrebbe aiutarti ad essere sempre aggiornato, farti apprezzare la cultura e l’insegnamento.

Ma anche se non lavori in uno di questi settori saprai farti benvolere a causa del tuo impegno serio e portato avanti con *entusiasmo*.

Hai, però, *bisogno di stimoli*, e se il lavoro che svolgi non te ne offre,* ti stanchi in fretta e l’incostanza del Sagittario potrebbe prendere il sopravvento sulla tenacia dello Scorpione*."

Mi sembra una cosa che vada bene per tutti, no? Questa descrizione è del tutto generica.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Trovo altre descrizioni on line
"Lo Scorpione non ha mai un carattere facile: Marte lo rende un testone di prima scelta, aggressivo e disubbidiente fin da bambino, esigente e ribelle da adulto, mai contento e  soddisfatto di ciò che ha o è. Nessuno riesce ad influenzarlo. Anche con il rischio di commettere grossi errori non vuole essere guidato da nessuno (genitori, il partner, o l"autorità" sotto qualunque forma). Quasi sempre polemico, non conosce,  il compromesso. Usa poco la diplomazia, preferisce usare lo sguardo. E’ un estremista e non "comprabile" con blandizie varie. Prova o simpatie forti o antipatie altrettanto forti. E’ quindi difficile trattare con uno scorpione, men che meno, tenergli testa!E’ uno psicolologo nato , possiede lucidità e intelligenza quasi diaboliche, che gli permettono di capire immediatamente, d’istinto (e assolutamente NON per calcolo), come trattare o sedurre la persona che gli sta di fronte. La cosa più difficile è comprenderlo, perché ha opinioni, azioni e modi di affrontare la vita, molto stravaganti e complicati. Diversi dai "normali" canoni. La sua vita è paragonabile ad un antro nascosto, pieno di istinti e passioni, al quale non da quasi mai libero accesso. Il suo istinto  puro, indomabile, cieco che taglia fuori la ragione; tutto questo lo rendono pericoloso anche per se stesso. Lo Scorpione, in tal modo, immerso in  una dimensione così istintiva e sensuale,  sente come pochi altri segni il contrasto tra il Bene e il Male in ogni azione che compie. Grazie a ciò, sente in modo molto forte, una situazione di vita più elevata rispetto alla materia e quindi fortemente spirituale.
Spesso raffigurato come il segno del diavolo, nei casi più estremi, è vero che dall’altra parte è rapresentato anche come il segno di Maria Maddalena che da una vita dissoluta, riuscì a diventare una delle seguaci più vicine e care a Gesù. "


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

In tutte le descrizioni mi ci sono ritrovato.
A questo punto bisognerebbe capire se queste descrizioni sono fatte apposta per essere condivisibili da più persone, ovvero difficilmente confutabili, oppure c'è del vero nei segni zodiacali.
Certo, per rispondere a Sbriciolata, attenersi ai parametri scientifici è proprio dell'individuo moderno, libero dalle superstizioni del passato.
Ma una vita senza un minimo di "mistero" è davvero così auspicabile?
E il mistero non può servire ad aprire la mente per definire ciò che ancora non è compreso?
In attesa che lo sia, intendo.
Ricordo che la scienza ha spiegato quel che secoli fa era superstizione o stregoneria.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma allora all'astrologa bastarda omertosa la devo massacrare...  comunque si, stannno erigendo delle statue commemorative in mio onore :carneval:


:rotfl: ecco di chi erano quelle statue con donne in adorazione ai piedi! :rotfl: cmq dai cambia astrologa o non le frequentare proprio che è meglio


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In tutte le descrizioni mi ci sono ritrovato.
> A questo punto bisognerebbe capire se queste descrizioni sono fatte apposta per essere condivisibili da più persone, ovvero difficilmente confutabili, oppure c'è del vero nei segni zodiacali.
> Certo, per rispondere a Sbriciolata, attenersi ai parametri scientifici è proprio dell'individuo moderno, libero dalle superstizioni del passato.
> Ma una vita senza un minimo di "mistero" è davvero così auspicabile?
> ...


Non penso! Anche perché descrive caratteristiche ben precise... poi si ovvio che non siamo soldatini...  io ad esempio sento paolo fox e lui ha azzeccato ad esempio quando venivo lasciata quando mi sono fidanzata e momenti di forza! Ovvio che non mi lascio influenzare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In tutte le descrizioni mi ci sono ritrovato.
> A questo punto bisognerebbe capire se queste descrizioni sono fatte apposta per essere condivisibili da più persone, ovvero difficilmente confutabili, oppure c'è del vero nei segni zodiacali.
> Certo, per rispondere a Sbriciolata, attenersi ai parametri scientifici è proprio dell'individuo moderno, libero dalle superstizioni del passato.
> Ma una vita senza un minimo di "mistero" è davvero così auspicabile?
> ...


Guarda Danny, se qualcuno vuole indagare dei misteri la natura è piena di cose che ancora la scienza non spiega. cose BELLISSIME, affascinanti e che hanno influenze effettive sui nostri comportamenti.
La scienza ha ad esempio spiegato perchè la luna ha influenza sulle maree ma del fatto che le donne abbiano mestruazioni con cicli che durano esattamente quanto un ciclo lunare nessuno ha dato una spiegazione.
Ma ci sarà un giorno una spiegazione scientifica che sarà basata su leggi della fisica.
Non su constellazioni peraltro inesistenti o sul carattere che un individuo potrà avere, sui suoi orientamenti sessuali e sulla compatibilità che potrà avere con un'altra persona in base a giorno e ora di nascita.
Queste cose potrebbero essere un gioco innocente, se non ci fosse alla base un businness, un giro di sfruttamento dell'ignoranza e delle paure della gente che mi fa tanto incazzare da aver pensato di sospendere il canone rai solo per il fatto che trasmettono gli oroscopi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non penso! Anche perché descrive caratteristiche ben precise... poi si ovvio che non siamo soldatini... io ad esempio sento paolo fox e *lui ha azzeccato ad esempio quando venivo lasciata quando mi sono fidanzata e momenti di forza!* Ovvio che non mi lascio influenzare!


ecchellallà... eh, certo, non ti fai influenzare al punto che ti ricordi che ci ha azzeccato.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecchellallà... eh, certo, non ti fai influenzare al punto che ti ricordi che ci ha azzeccato.


Ma se sn stata lasciata e dopo ero a guardare Italia in famiglia e lui lo ha detto dopo come faccio ad esser stata influenzata?? 

Poi tipo anche quando mi sono fidanzata... il mio ragazzo me lo chiese lui a settembre e io sentii l'oroscopo di fine anno che diceva che verso settembre i pesci si erano fidanzati... 

ho constatato che sapeva. .. ma essendo notizie apprese successivamente al fatto... quindi ormai il fatto era avvenuto,cm faceva ad influenzarmi? Poi sono stata lasciata... io a quel tempo lo volevo ancora altro che lascia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma se sn stata lasciata e dopo ero a guardare Italia in famiglia e lui lo ha detto dopo come faccio ad esser stata influenzata??
> 
> Poi tipo anche quando mi sono fidanzata... il mio ragazzo me lo chiese lui a settembre e io sentii l'oroscopo di fine anno che diceva che verso settembre i pesci si erano fidanzati...
> 
> ho constatato che sapeva. .. ma essendo notizie apprese successivamente al fatto... quindi ormai il fatto era avvenuto,cm faceva ad influenzarmi? Poi sono stata lasciata... io a quel tempo lo volevo ancora altro che lascia!


perchè hai pensato che avesse avuto ragione, ovvero che la predizione avesse un senso. Ma santa pace, come fate a pensare che una roba basata su stelle che stanno ad anni-luce(che vorrei rimarcare, è una misura dello spazio, non del tempo, come recentemente ha detto un celebre astrologo) dalla terra possano avere un qualche effetto sui miseri problemi di noi umani? L'universo è insensibile alle nostre miserie, fatevene una ragione.

P.S.
ci hai mai pensato che non tutti quelli(milioni) che hanno come segno zodiacale pesci si sono fidanzati a settembre?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Danny, se qualcuno vuole indagare dei misteri la natura è piena di cose che ancora la scienza non spiega. cose BELLISSIME, affascinanti e che hanno influenze effettive sui nostri comportamenti.
> La scienza ha ad esempio spiegato perchè la luna ha influenza sulle maree ma del fatto che le donne abbiano mestruazioni con cicli che durano esattamente quanto un ciclo lunare nessuno ha dato una spiegazione.
> Ma ci sarà un giorno una spiegazione scientifica che sarà basata su leggi della fisica.
> Non su constellazioni peraltro inesistenti o sul carattere che un individuo potrà avere, sui suoi orientamenti sessuali e sulla compatibilità che potrà avere con un'altra persona in base a giorno e ora di nascita.
> Queste cose potrebbero essere un gioco innocente, *se non ci fosse alla base un businness*, un giro di sfruttamento dell'ignoranza e delle paure della gente che mi fa tanto incazzare da aver pensato di sospendere il canone rai solo per il fatto che trasmettono gli oroscopi.


Sgombra il campo dal business e dalle fregnacce collegate.
io gli oroscopi non li leggo mai, per dire. E manco ci credo. So come vengono scritti, per lavoro.
Non guardo neppure la tv. Dvd ogni tanto a parte
Eppure ogni tanto nella mia vita ho incontrato persone che mi hanno detto dopo avermi conosciuto "sei uno scorpione?".
Non ho la presunzione di pretendere di capire perché, ma ho la sensazione che vi sia alla base un "mistero" a cui gli uomini tentano di dare una spiegazione, probabilmente, anzi sicuramente errata.
Posso aggiungerti che per quanto materialista, ateo, scettico io sia, mi fermo davanti ad alcuni episodi che potremmo definire telepatici che non erano pure coincidenze e di cui sono stato protagonista.
Per esempio, anni fa ebbi la chiara proiezione di un episodio drammatico mentre stava accadendo a una persona a me vicina.
Così pure subii un'emozione intensa con una visione molto chiara di una ragazza che amavo e che viveva molto lontano da me. Sentivo una cosa particolare che provava anche lei.
Ci sono poi altre piccole cose: mai fermato un orologio a seguito di un'emozione violenta? 
A me è capitato.
Ora: a queste e altre cose, come indichi tu (le mestruazioni nelle fasi lunari) la fisica e più in generale la scienza non hanno saputo dare spiegazione e probabilmente anche tutto quello che gli uomini riassumono nella fede divina è ancora ben là dell'essere parametrato.
Quel che voglio affermare è che vi sono ampi spazi ancora da definire, e a cui per ora stiamo dando spiegazioni incoerenti e insufficienti, che valutiamo come superstizione. 
Questo non significa però che non esistano dei "misteri", ovvero spazi inesplorati o inesplorabili della scienza.
Esistono semplicemente delle spiegazioni sbagliate.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *perchè hai pensato che avesse avuto ragione, ovvero che la predizione avesse un senso*. Ma santa pace, come fate a pensare che una roba basata su stelle che stanno ad anni-luce(che vorrei rimarcare, è una misura dello spazio, non del tempo, come recentemente ha detto un celebre astrologo) dalla terra possano avere un qualche effetto sui miseri problemi di noi umani? L'universo è insensibile alle nostre miserie, fatevene una ragione.
> 
> P.S.
> ci hai mai pensato che non tutti quelli(milioni) che hanno come segno zodiacale pesci si sono fidanzati a settembre?


A livello statistico prima o poi ci azzecchi.
Infatti questi oroscopi di massa sono fregnacce.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè hai pensato che avesse avuto ragione, ovvero che la predizione avesse un senso. Ma santa pace, come fate a pensare che una roba basata su stelle che stanno ad anni-luce(che vorrei rimarcare, è una misura dello spazio, non del tempo, come recentemente ha detto un celebre astrologo) dalla terra possano avere un qualche effetto sui miseri problemi di noi umani? L'universo è insensibile alle nostre miserie, fatevene una ragione.
> 
> P.S.
> ci hai mai pensato che non tutti quelli(milioni) che hanno come segno zodiacale pesci si sono fidanzati a settembre?


Ma nel mio caso non ha predetto... ha confermato. .. infatti sta in questo la differenza. ..ora  non conosco l'astrologo di persona! 

Però qualcosa di veritiero ci sarà. ..ma non qualcosa che non ti alzi dal letto perché lo ha detto uno...ma qualcosa per la quale tnt persone mi  chiedono se sn un toro...e io capisco anche le persone.. ora non so, non ho mai studiato astrologia e nn ne sn interessata... ora mi baso sull'economia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sgombra il campo dal business e dalle fregnacce collegate.
> io gli oroscopi non li leggo mai, per dire. E manco ci credo. So come vengono scritti, per lavoro.
> Non guardo neppure la tv. Dvd ogni tanto a parte
> Eppure ogni tanto nella mia vita ho incontrato persone che mi hanno detto dopo avermi conosciuto "sei uno scorpione?".
> ...


la comunicazione telepatica non è ancora comprovata per gli umani, ma ci sono studi su altre specie.
Specie che non hanno sviluppato un linguaggio e che hanno comunicazioni più semplici.
L'ipotesi è quello di emissione e ricezione di feromoni.
Io ho avuto due episodi di quella che si può definire 'preveggenza' in sogno ma non dubito che abbia basi fisiche che mi fanno ipotizzare che il nostro cervello possa leggere il dna meglio di un genetista.
Ho avuto premonizioni di accadimenti ma li attribuisco serenamente al lavoro del mio subconscio che, come tutti, sfrutto pochissimo ma che è infinitamente più veloce e potente del conscio, proprio perchè elabora in autonomia, indisturbato dai sensi.

Secondo me tutto ciò che esiste, poichè esiste, deve poter essere misurato, quando non riusciamo a misurarlo è perchè non siamo ancora in grado di farlo.
Ad esempio: io non dubito delle guarigioni inspiegabili documentate, ma non credo affatto che siano opera di un miracolo.
Semplicemente non possiamo spiegare cosa è successo, ma quello che è successo è in stretta relazione con qualcosa (fenomeno chimico, fisico) che avviene in determinate situazioni nelle quali attiviamo probabilmente in modo anomalo il nostro sistema immunitario.
Quindi, per dire, io ho il massimo rispetto della preghiera perchè secondo me è una cosa di cui l'uomo ha sempre sentito il bisogno, ma credo sia un bisogno fisico. Anche la spiritualità per me ha una matrice fisica, ma per me questo non le toglie nobiltà.
Bisogna ricordare che non tutto ciò che è fisico è materia: esiste l'energia.

Edit: e non è assai più affascinante pensare a incastri di fenomeni fisici, chimici, a potenzialità inesplorete del nostro sistema nervoso che a qualche miolione di tonnellate di pietre e minerali che orbita inerte?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la comunicazione telepatica non è ancora comprovata per gli umani, ma ci sono studi su altre specie.
> Specie che non hanno sviluppato un linguaggio e che hanno comunicazioni più semplici.
> L'ipotesi è quello di emissione e ricezione di feromoni.
> Io ho avuto due episodi di quella che si può definire 'preveggenza' in sogno ma non dubito che abbia basi fisiche che mi fanno ipotizzare che il nostro cervello possa leggere il dna meglio di un genetista.
> ...


E' anche il mio pensiero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso non ha predetto... ha confermato. .. infatti sta in questo la differenza. ..ora non conosco l'astrologo di persona!
> 
> Però qualcosa di veritiero ci sarà. ..ma non qualcosa che non ti alzi dal letto perché lo ha detto uno...ma qualcosa per la quale tnt persone mi chiedono se sn un toro...e io capisco anche le persone.. ora non so, non ho mai studiato astrologia e nn ne sn interessata... ora mi baso sull'economia!


Scared, le costellazioni astrologiche non esistono neppure, sono illusioni ottiche. Per dirti quanto possano essere attendibili le previsioni che ci si fanno.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scared, le costellazioni astrologiche non esistono neppure, sono illusioni ottiche. Per dirti quanto possano essere attendibili le previsioni che ci si fanno.


Ma ripeto forse non sono chiara... io non mi baso e non reputo attendibili le previsioni perché non le seguo in quanto tali... prevedere quando il fatto è bell e compiuto è insensato, anzi proprio scorretto per la definizione della parola stessa...  (la penso come te sul post di prima, sull"inconscio ecc... anzi sn sempre più convinta che dietro a ciò che viviamo ci siano studi elaborati di cervelloni che studiano ogni cosa per poterci "manovrare" e usare come burattini a loro piacimento. . L'inconscio agisce ancor prima e secondo me tnt cose non vengono neppure spiegate o dette... perché si sa... per certe cose è sempre meglio un popolo ignorante. ..)


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

*comunque questo è bello, ho letto qualcuno che parlava del toro:*


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

"Tende a confondere l'amore con l'attrazione, la razionalità con il bowling":mrgreen:

Assomiglia invero a JB.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 8692


Sei Toro?
Anche mia moglie lo è.
La descrizione in gran parte ci prende.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Sei Toro?
> *Anche mia moglie lo è.


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

...no, sono Sbri.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> ...no, sono Sbri.


(Ariete):singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 8692


presente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

ascendente toro


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> ...no, sono Sbri.


::-D:-D:-D:-D splendida ironia. Sto ridendo di gusto in metro! ;-):O:O


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ::-D:-D:-D:-D splendida ironia. Sto ridendo di gusto in metro! ;-):O:O



ma tu prendi in metro?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu prendi in metro?


Sì.  Linea 3.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (Ariete):singleeye:


MIIII, NO.
la medaglietta che mi hanno regalato per un compleanno ha impresso un animale senza corna, che ci crediate o meno.
L'animale in questione è molto bello comunque


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: ecco di chi erano quelle statue con donne in adorazione ai piedi! :rotfl: cmq dai cambia astrologa o non le frequentare proprio che è meglio


ahahahahah si, la mia innata modestia mi impedisce di pubblicizzare la cosa, ma sono proprio io 
Seriamente, una cosa tra le tante pessime che mi aveva detto del mio segno in cui un po' mi ritrovo è una tendenza non razionale ma istintiva all'autodistruzione... del sesso mi aveva solo detto che sono incapace di tessere relazioni mature e durature. Grazie al cazzo dico io, sapeva che mi ero appena separato, l'azzeccava anche il mago otelma


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Tende a confondere l'amore con l'attrazione, la razionalità con il bowling":mrgreen:
> 
> Assomiglia invero a JB.


Si riferiva però alla donna del toro. Io sono quello dei pignoramenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ascendente toro


Sagittario ascendente toro ... Mi è sembrato sempre un accozzaglia invero


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah si, la mia innata modestia mi impedisce di pubblicizzare la cosa, ma sono proprio io
> Seriamente, una cosa tra le tante pessime che mi aveva detto del mio segno in cui un po' mi ritrovo è una tendenza *non razionale ma istintiva all'autodistruzione.*.. del sesso mi aveva solo detto che sono incapace di tessere relazioni mature e durature. Grazie al cazzo dico io, sapeva che mi ero appena separato, l'azzeccava anche il mago otelma


:mrgreen:  :rotfl:cosa avresti contro lui, scusa? :mrgreen:

per il neretto... in che senso?


----------

